# Blah blah blah blah blah blah!!



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

wah wah wah wah wah!!
Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah!
Pish Pish Pish Pish Pish!
Some crap v's some other crap!!
me worse v's your worse!!
blee blee blee blee!!!
Jobbies jobbies jobbies jobbies!!
Fat fat fat fat fat fat
Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa
Poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!!!



Just thought i'd put that out there!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i feel better now..


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Feb 26, 2009)

Its good to vent.


----------



## ladle (Feb 26, 2009)

I LOVE it when you talk dirty....:wubu:




mergirl said:


> wah wah wah wah wah!!
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah!
> Pish Pish Pish Pish Pish!
> Some crap v's some other crap!!
> ...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2009)

:doh:


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

JoeVanHalen said:


> Its good to vent.


indeed



ladle said:


> I LOVE it when you talk dirty....:wubu:


indeed



swamptoad said:


> :doh:


INDEED!:happy:


----------



## ladle (Feb 26, 2009)

Working over 3 guys at once...
Seriously NOT COOL!
We all deserved to be posted in our own right...not a multi-quote post which really just belittles each of us.
RANT OVER!




mergirl said:


> indeed
> 
> indeed
> 
> INDEED!:happy:


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

JoeVanHalen said:


> Its good to vent.


Indeed  ...........


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

ladle said:


> I LOVE it when you talk dirty....:wubu:


INDEED  ....


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> :doh:


Indeed!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

ladle said:


> Working over 3 guys at once...
> Seriously NOT COOL!
> We all deserved to be posted in our own right...not a multi-quote post which really just belittles each of us.
> RANT OVER!


Yeah..i'm a word slut! There..do you feel special now??


----------



## olwen (Feb 26, 2009)

You forgot 

yadda yadda yadda

how could you forget the yaddas?  They need love too.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 26, 2009)

W-what did you say?! 

Gabba-gabba-hey.


----------



## olwen (Feb 26, 2009)

Hong Kong Phoey

Tra la la, la la la la, Tra la la, la la la laaaaaaaa

El Kabong

Oogla

Scooby Doobie doo

...Well whaddaya know...I never realized how nonsensical all those cartoon names and prhases actually are.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 26, 2009)

Blah-dy blah-dy dah.


----------



## ladle (Feb 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yeah..i'm a word slut! There..do you feel special now??



Yeah...but the moment has passed....


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you in the closet over blah blah blah blah?
hem and haw, shuffle in the sand, erm
Should FAs yadda yadda erm blah blah hum drum yum yum hee haw?
Um, uh ha ha he he ho ho ho ho.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

Waah-waah waah-waah-waaaah?

Bwah-waah-bwaah waah-waah-waah-waah-bwaaaah

Bwaah-waah, Bwaah-waah
Bwaah-waah, Bwaah-waah

Waah-waah Waah-waah

Bwaah-waah, Bwaah-waah
Bwaah-waah, Bwaah-waah

Waah-waah Waah-waah

BWHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

Bwaah-waah, Bwaah-waah


waaah


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha!! loving it! It reminds me of yoko ono in a park or something!!
blee blee bloo
scrappy dappy doo!!


----------



## frankman (Feb 27, 2009)

Either "the witch doctor, he told you what to do", or Barry's been putting the "bop in the bop-she-bop" again.


----------



## Observer (Feb 27, 2009)

Nah - the witch doctor was "poly wolly bing bang" (from the fifties).

Now what about the "one eyed, one horned flying purple people eater, coming out of the sky?"

That was the nonsensical music that sank the era of the Andrews Sisters et al - but it took time.


----------



## frankman (Feb 27, 2009)

I am the egg man?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I am the walrus!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 27, 2009)

Goo Goo Goo Joob
Goo Goo Goo Joob Goo Goo
Gooooooooooojooooob?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

booobajoob! boobies! boobies! boobies!
goobies! 
goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
ooo
o!


----------



## Cors (Feb 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> booobajoob! boobies! boobies! boobies!
> goobies!
> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> ooo
> o!



Okay that got my attention! :O


----------



## mergirl (Feb 27, 2009)

cucu cucu cu cu cuuuu cucu ccuc cuc cuc cu
cunt


----------



## moore2me (Feb 28, 2009)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. Nothing wrong with me. Everything's just fine. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

blah blah stfu blah blah me me me me me blah blah *farts* blah blah *wretches* blah blah blah *whines some more* blah blah blah.......








Does anyone want to talk about...................me?


Me?

...........me?



Me! ME! ME!




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEEMMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEME



blabbity blah blah blah...........ME!!!!


----------



## Weeze (Feb 28, 2009)

Mer.... I think you need to take a break from the internet, babydoll.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Mer.... I think you need to take a break from the internet, babydoll.



Oh blah blah blah


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> blah blah stfu blah blah me me me me me blah blah *farts* blah blah *wretches* blah blah blah *whines some more* blah blah blah.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eeeeeeeeeeeeek and ewwy!!!!

a wretched fart .... i think it was.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

haha,, totally.. I think its good to have a wee place to vent though..it saves me tripping up old people on the street!
bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> blah blah stfu blah blah me me me me me blah blah *farts* blah blah *wretches* blah blah blah *whines some more* blah blah blah.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GEF. I think we should talk about you... where should we begin?
Do yu lik turkeee??


----------



## moore2me (Feb 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha,, totally.. I think its good to have a wee place to vent though..it saves me tripping up old people on the street!
> bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!



So that WAS you that made me fall last week, you little minx!

How do you get back and forth from Scotland to the States so fast?


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 28, 2009)

No tv and no beer makes T-Bear go something something


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> GEF. I think we should talk about you... where should we begin?
> Do yu lik turkeee??



I luvs turkees tat pee un u


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

moore2me said:


> So that WAS you that made me fall last week, you little minx!
> 
> How do you get back and forth from Scotland to the States so fast?


well, i just have to swim super fast. When it comes to tripping up old folkes, nothing gets in my way!! lol


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I luvs turkees tat pee un u


Godaaaaaaaaaaaaam you GEF!!!!!!!! This is where we disagree.. i hat trukeee that p on mi!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Godaaaaaaaaaaaaam you GEF!!!!!!!! This is where we disagree.. i hat trukeee that p on mi!!!!



Oh blah blah blah blah blah *squishes turkee pee out* blah blah blah blah *belches loudly* blah blah blah....


----------



## mergirl (Feb 28, 2009)

aye.. wah wah wah wah! blah blah blah..
etc etc etc etc..
pish pish pee pee 
gobble gobble gobble gobble!
QUACK!
hmm..who let the duck in?


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> aye.. wah wah wah wah! blah blah blah..
> etc etc etc etc..
> pish pish pee pee
> gobble gobble gobble gobble!
> ...







"Interesting...tell me more."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not going to ask Mer what she did with that duck.........


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 28, 2009)

Doodle doodle dee
Wubba wubba wubba


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm still a bit wtf about this here thread...

In the meanwhile,here-






Have some Happles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else but................Happles just sounds dirty to me..........:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know about anyone else but................Happles just sounds dirty to me..........:blush:



 You make me smile,Ms GEF.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh blah blah blah *smiles back* blah blah blah *and winks* blah blah blah........


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> aye.. wah wah wah wah! blah blah blah..
> etc etc etc etc..
> pish pish pee pee
> gobble gobble gobble gobble!
> ...



I will now do my world infamous duck call:

YO DUCK!


----------



## frankman (Mar 2, 2009)

eff why eye, It was not GEF's turkey that peed on people. It was that duck, because... 

wait for it... 

wait for it....

NOW:

The duck's a Peking. *Drumm roll*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

oh blah blah blah *why does a duck keep staring out of the pot while being cooked?* blah blah blah *because it's a peking duck* blah blah blah blah....


----------



## frankman (Mar 2, 2009)

bwaharharhardeehartheoldonesarealwaysthefunniestblablah

blahblahyaddayaddawe'resofunnyweshouldbeoncabletvgabbagabbahey


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

*brace for generic and mandatory WTF picture*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

blah blah blah blah wtf?? blah blah blah blah do you mean blah blah blah by that blah blah blah blah Adamantoise? blah blah blah blab bitty blah


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> blah blah blah blah wtf?? blah blah blah blah do you mean blah blah blah by that blah blah blah blah Adamantoise? blah blah blah blab bitty blah



Your ideas are intriguing to me & I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Your ideas are intriguing to me & I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.




Oh go blah blah blah yourself blah blah blah


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh go blah blah blah yourself blah blah blah


Oh, yeah?!
Well you can blah blah blah right up your blah blah blah then I'll blah blah blah in your blah blah 'til the blah blah breaks off & you have to buy a new one!
How do you like them blah blahs?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh blabbity blah blah blah stfu blah blabbity bing blah blah and post blah blah blah more hot leg pics blah blah blah already blah blabbity blabbity blah blah blah


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 2, 2009)

Sexism blah blah blah blah blah erm humma humma blah eh bunch of cocksuckers blah blah yadda all get along yadda.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Sexism blah blah blah blah blah erm humma humma blah eh bunch of cocksuckers blah blah yadda all get along yadda.




blabbity blah blah blah cocksuckers blah blah blabbity blah deserves instant blah blah blah blah blah rep blabbity bloo blah that I blah blah blah cannot give blah blah blah damn it blabbity blabbity blabbity stfu :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> oh blah blah blah *why does a duck keep staring out of the pot while being cooked?* blah blah blah *because it's a peking duck* blah blah blah blah....



:doh:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not going to ask Mer what she did with that duck.........


Blaahhh blahhhhh blah blah
gobble pishhhh!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2009)

This thread-is Ni-ice!
I give the two thumbs up!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> This thread-is Ni-ice!
> I give the two thumbs up!



I will rep you if you post a pic of him and the fat guy nekkid fighting......


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will rep you if you post a pic of him and the fat guy nekkid fighting......



Erm...what?!  No!

Your request->


----------



## moore2me (Mar 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will rep you if you post a pic of him and the fat guy nekkid fighting......



How's this? (I couldn't find my favorite picture, the between the legs shot.) 

View attachment wrestle.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2009)

moore2me said:


> How's this? (I couldn't find my favorite picture, the between the legs shot.)



I have to come back to rep you...not for the picture but for the understanding that it is a BETWEEN THE LEGS pic that I want..... 

SOMEONE PLEASE REP MOORE FOR ME????


Gawd I'm so sick of being out of rep


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread is so cool,even dogs are in on it:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 15, 2009)

Rob Schneider Derp-Da-Derp. Da Derpa Derp-de-derp-derp!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

Thread's been resurrected...






I've played my hand in this dreadful deed...


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> This thread is so cool,even dogs are in on it:


EEK! The puppy on the left looks like my dogger.. awww,, anywaaaay...


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

BE BEE BE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Be BEEEEE BEBEBE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
double double double double double double double double double
YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Dogs are cool.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Totally.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

I have two dogs...


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

I have one dogs and one cats. (i was trying to make myself sound like an adventure game on the commodore 64).


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I have one dogs and one cats. (i was trying to make myself sound like an adventure game on the commodore 64).



ALL YOUR PETS ARE BELONG TO ME


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

I take one gold coins for my pets and go SE. I find a house. The Door is locked.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 16, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Thread's been resurrected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derp-da-derp Ta-teetly-tum!


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Derp-da-derp Ta-teetly-tum!


Maxx Awesome likes it in the bum!





hey, it rhymes


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Derp-da-derp Ta-teetly-tum!


Hahahahahahahahaha! oh you reminded me of my 'top trumphs' days!
i think this thred should always remain.. for when anyone gets pissed off.. they can come here and speak a lot of shit!! yay!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

susieQ said:


> Maxx Awesome likes it in the bum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


out of the bum..suck cum.. and he also likes a fat tuuum!! 
yes?


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> out of the bum..suck cum.. and he also likes a fat tuuum!!
> yes?


oh absolutely. 

he brings the fun
with his ol' 'gun'
he says "hey, hun"
but off they run!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 16, 2009)

susieQ said:


> oh absolutely.
> 
> he brings the fun
> with his ol' 'gun'
> ...


Hope he is not a nun
cause they would shun
him before he had begun!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

. . . Blah!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

Bleugh....


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 17, 2009)

Bleh. 
Bleh bleh bleh bleh yuk ick yuk icky icky yuk yukky eewwww. :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


>


What I said.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Tyraaaaa WANKS!
rank spanks!
bawbags..bleeee.. wah wah..
feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
shmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeediddledeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mergirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Talk To The Hand I Axe Ya!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 19, 2009)

Spewbag blecky blecky ah ah ah ah ah ah whoo.

Pero uh uh uh uh yammer yammer huh uh show some respect platitude platitude sod off have a nice day blah loser blah really kinda cute yukky ick bleh wow. :bow:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Spewbag blecky blecky ah ah ah ah ah ah whoo.
> 
> Pero uh uh uh uh yammer yammer huh uh show some respect platitude platitude sod off have a nice day blah loser blah really kinda cute yukky ick bleh wow. :bow:


Pero el bon bon.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Talk To The Hand I Axe Ya!



Talk to the ears, 'cause the hand ain't listening!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> wah wah wah wah wah!!
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah!
> Pish Pish Pish Pish Pish!
> Some crap v's some other crap!!
> ...



All i can imagaine is this lil dyke with a Scottish accent typing while laughing like a mad/crazy person. 

I love you Mer.... :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Mishty said:


> All i can imagaine is this lil dyke with a Scottish accent typing while laughing like a mad/crazy person.
> 
> I love you Mer.... :wubu:


Hahahahahahahaha!! I'm Glad i amuse you missus! you are right..mostly i AM laughing and typing like a mad crazy person!!:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Kaa

---



BLAH!​


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

i said, this, cause like you are wrong, cause that SOO is just not the way shit happens and like really? and well what a lot of pish! anyway so baws and that n pish. gah..you guys are all wrong wrong wrong.. this is why: blah blah blah.. etc..
i'm right cause :blee. blee blee..
So screeeeeeeew yaaawww allllll...but its not fair i'm entitled to my oppinion and that you baws..
Poop POOP ..
P.S. Does anyone know how to write POOP so that it gradually gets bigger.. i would like to see that!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't make me get my Blah-gun....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't make me go blah-ging...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

Blah blah blah blah blah cawk blah blah blah blah blah penis blah blah blah blah blabbity bling blah blah blah blah schlong blah blah blah blah peen blah blah blah blah dong blah blah blah blah phallus blah blah blah blah blah shaped blah blah blah humongous blah blah blah blah blah.....


----------



## Cors (Mar 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah cawk blah blah blah blah blah penis blah blah blah blah blabbity bling blah blah blah blah schlong blah blah blah blah peen blah blah blah blah dong blah blah blah blah phallus blah blah blah blah blah shaped blah blah blah humongous blah blah blah blah blah.....



Is this what goes on in that pretty head of yours everyday? <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh how I WISH I could get some of that in my head...or maybe somewhere else....:batting: 



Yes, I am this bad........ 


Yeah, Cors knows I GOTTA come back and rep her now.........


----------



## mergirl (Mar 23, 2009)

hahaha.. i am loving the way this thred is going.. Not ONLY are we being all cathartic..we are being _pussy_ subliminal too!!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 23, 2009)

Blue blue blue blue. Bloo-bloo-bloop. Blue. Blue. Blue 'til I'm blue in the face.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 23, 2009)

Shmear smore shabby shim shim shabby shabby sheree sheree shim shim shoop shoop wokka wokka doo ron.

Doe dekka pi wrecka wrecka home why not specka specka dust mite yoo mite spec ulator hee haw whee hee sleeve peeve um er bum per doo wokka doo wokka wokka doo ron.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice pic you guys. You both look very cute!!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Nice pic you guys. You both look very cute!!



Blah yammer blah yammer stammer whammer stutter mutter mumble hey crumble stumble whodat yeah thanks.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 27, 2009)

Ahem.

Hemma hemma haw hemmer erm homina homina eh hem and haw.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Nice pic you guys. You both look very cute!!



Oyez, oyez, oyez! Shave and a haircut, padum padum. I'm cha-cha-cha-ing instead of blah-blah-blah-ing. (Thank you for the compliment  ) Blingety, blingety, BLING.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Now this is really blah. I mean, really blah. Not just blah.

Oh, er GEF... That's quite a big blah you got there...


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

Blahblah Blahblah giant blah robots Blahblah Blahblah taking blah over Blahblah Blahblah Blahblah stinky Blahblah wheel of Blahblah cheese Blahblah Blahblah Blahblah not Blahblah fit Blahblah Blahblah for Blahblah blah bleached Blahblah Blahblah jeans Blahblah untracable Blahblah Blahblah Blahblah peanut Blahblah Blahblah blah stains Blahblah. Bah.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Now this is really blah. I mean, really blah. Not just blah.
> 
> Oh, er GEF... That's quite a big blah you got there...


You forgot soft....my blah is big AND soft......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Right. How could I forget to mention that? :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so "blah" worried about what to "blah blah blah" say .. or maybe I just "blah blah blah" shouldn't "blah blah" be "blah blah" worried about all the "blah blah" But somehow if blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah *achoo* blahblahblahblah .. I DON'T worry .. I feel this "blah blah blah blah" may worry me later.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Now that looks like a blahballoon...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 30, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Now that looks like a blahballoon...



please don't pop it. 




p.s. blah blah blah yackety smackety ....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Blaaaaaaaaaa-*inhale*-aaaaah....


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 30, 2009)

Para bailar La Bamba. Para bailar La Bamba.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2009)

Maru para blamba La Blamba para bailar blah blah.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

weeee weee weeee weeee my my my oh really? really?? interesting! no no no.. well maby maby maby. blah blah blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
blahblah blah blah blah blahblah 
cardinal richelieu.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

'Scuse meh Lass, but seems sumwun left a Ghlleat Beeg Jobby Onna Stahrweyll. Wudda bin you? I Kin but help Notice thut Ye had an extra helpin of thet Curry Chicken at Dinnah, ah thet Jobby was a Wee bit runnee...

'







-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> 'Scuse meh Lass, but seems sumwun left a Ghlleat Beeg Jobby Onna Stahrweyll. Wudda bin you? I Kin but help Notice thut Ye had an extra helpin of thet Curry Chicken at Dinnah, ah thet Jobby was a Wee bit runnee...
> 
> '
> 
> ...


Muwahahahahahahahahahahaha!! (breath) 
hahahahahahahahahahahaha!  (wee tear)
tee hee ..
Aww..that was the best scottish jobby question ever!!

ach twis me whit did yon jobby owan the stairwell in the close! Whit ov it? Its a bad day whin ye canny jobby own the stairs! Chicken curry? nah man..ah onli everrrrrrrr scran the haggis.. ye ken? still..it does mac yer jobbies awfy runny..and kin make ye feel as rough as a badgers arsehole!! 
(ok,,i admit to mixing up dialect slightly..'ye ken' is something i would never say.. but my gfs dad would).


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Muwahahahahahahahahahahaha!! (breath)
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha!  (wee tear)
> tee hee ..
> Aww..that was the best scottish jobby question ever!!
> ...



Hehehehehe 
I'm going to name my Dog, if I ever get one...JOBBY!!!



-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Hehehehehe
> I'm going to name my Dog, if I ever get one...JOBBY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you must! It should be a scottish terrier. aww wee jobby!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh you must! It should be a scottish terrier. aww wee jobby!



Well, I want a Boston Terrier...but Scotties are cute.

Friend: 'Cute Puppy, what's his name?'
Ron: ' Jobby...Well, actually his full name is Wee Jobby MacJobbins'
Friend: 'Um...isn't a Jobby slang for a poop?'
Me: 'Yes...(Snickering)'
Friend: 'That's sort of mean...'
Me: 'Have you ever taken him for a walk? It's a fitting name, trust me.'





-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

This poor guy...his name is Jobby.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jobby_Crossan



-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh yeah, Boston terriers are very cute. Actually, i was just out with my dog and she did a very long pee on the grass and an old man came over to me and said "I hope you have a paper bag". I said "well, she's doing a pee, so the only way i could pick that up is if i had a straw" lmao. He never said jobby though.. . 
Aww.. my dog is sleeping and i said "jobby jobby" loudly and woke her up and now i feel bad..I usually use the word poo with her but she knows jobby too of course!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> This poor guy...his name is Jobby.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jobby_Crossan
> 
> ...


haha..its a shame for him..here is the urban dictionary definition..
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Jobby
i disagree that you would say "The tv is pure jobby tonight though"!! You would just say "There is a lot of shit/bugger all on tv". I dont think it can be a replacement for the word shit in that sense.,..though you can call someone a pure fucking jobby.. but its kinna comical. Generally its used more along the lines of describing your bowel habbits.. like "och am burstin fir a jobby" or "you should have seen the fuck off jobby i just did! i had to chop it in half with a spatula afore it wid flush doon the lavy!!"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha..its a shame for him..here is the urban dictionary definition..
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Jobby
> i disagree that you would say "The tv is pure jobby tonight though"!! You would just say "There is a lot of shit/bugger all on tv". I dont think it can be a replacement for the word shit in that sense.,..though you can call someone a pure fucking jobby.. but its kinna comical. Generally its used more along the lines of describing your bowel habbits.. like "och am burstin fir a jobby" or "you should have seen the fuck off jobby i just did! i had to chop it in half with a spatula afore it wid flush doon the lavy!!"




Oh, my last name is Boggs...which I have been told is slang for the bathroom oer there, 'Across the Water'

My dog could be Wee Jobby MacBoggs





-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

No way!! seriously! haha, yes we do say.. "i'm going to the bogs to do a jobby"!! 
Wee jobby mcboggs has to be the best dog name ever. 
Though i do like when people give their dogs human names too..like richard or patricia. I dont know why but it just makes me smile. I also loved the name of the dog at the peace camp i used to visit sometimes- He was called "Bucket"...i guess i like it when animals are named after household objects too.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> No way!! seriously! haha, yes we do say.. "i'm going to the bogs to do a jobby"!!
> Wee jobby mcboggs has to be the best dog name ever.
> Though i do like when people give their dogs human names too..like richard or patricia. I dont know why but it just makes me smile. I also loved the name of the dog at the peace camp i used to visit sometimes- He was called "Bucket"...i guess i like it when animals are named after household objects too.





My cats are named...

Boy Cat: Sir Percival Xavier Sasparilla Abercrombe Boggs III , esq.

Girl Cat: Baby Squishy




-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> My cats are named...
> 
> Boy Cat: Sir Percival Xavier Sasparilla Abercrombe Boggs III , esq.
> 
> ...


haha.. Does your boy cats name get shortened to percy? 
My friends cat is called 'skanky'.. i'm sure she must get a complex!
My cat is Oscar.. he was velma for 2 weeks till his balls dropped! He is Oscar because he was wilde!!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha.. Does your boy cats name get shortened to percy?
> My friends cat is called 'skanky'.. i'm sure she must get a complex!
> My cat is Oscar.. he was velma for 2 weeks till his balls dropped! He is Oscar because he was wilde!!



Yep, he's Percy...he thinks he was named after a Knight, but I really named him after the Cheeky Number 6 Engine in Thomas the Tank Engine & Friends...Hehehe

I used to work in a Train store, selling toys, antiques, hats& pins etc...



-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Yep, he's Percy...he thinks he was named after a Knight, but I really named him after the Cheeky Number 6 Engine in Thomas the Tank Engine & Friends...Hehehe
> 
> I used to work in a Train store, selling toys, antiques, hats& pins etc...
> 
> ...


haha.. i loved Thomas the tank engine. Wee percy was cute.. i totally remember this song about him and harold helicopter! I remember him being green.. i think.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

what!!?? I just looked up the 'thomas the tank engine' website to check if i was right about percy. and i saw a character called "Sir Topham Hatt"!!?? NO WAY!! He used to be "The fat controller". Whats wrong with that!! He was a great BHM role model.. this is pc gone mad i tellz ya! lol.. hmm, maby shouldnt be looking at Thomas the tank engine website or chatteing about jobbies here as i'm ment to be studying!  lol


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Percy...

-Uriel 

View attachment PBoy.JPG


View attachment Thomas_and_Friends_Percy.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww. So cute! He looks as is you captured him mid lick! lol


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Aww. So cute! He looks as is you captured him mid lick! lol



Yep, he was licking his left foot...I had just caught him stealing cheetos,and he was trying to get rid of the evidence...you can see a wee little piece of evidence next to his foot.


Cheetos...Now THAT would make for some Funny colored Jobbies...




0Uriel

PSammit,Mergirl, now I'm addicted to saying Jobby.
My dad is down visiting, and sleeping on the couch as I type this...
I just woke him up saying 'A Right Wee Jobby, thet's Whut it is, Ahh... bit too mooch ta meke it too the Papers, eh!?!' At his old dog, who had missed the puppy papers by about a half a foot...Argh!



-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

haha.. yes, i must admit i have been saying 'jobby' more there past couple of days too!! Aww..poor old dogger missing the puppy papers.  Its kinna like when people get old and need nappies (diapers) again. Wee shame.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha.. yes, i must admit i have been saying 'jobby' more there past couple of days too!! Aww..poor old dogger missing the puppy papers.  Its kinna like when people get old and need nappies (diapers) again. Wee shame.



I don't mind (Much)...I have hardwood floors, and it's easy enough to clean.
The 'Wee' is much more annoying... those old dogs drink a lot of water.

My cats are thoroughly disgusted at the occurrences, with a 'You have got to be kidding..' expressions.





-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

mayb tha wa causin th blahquak yo spok abou in anothe threa...


What a blah...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 1, 2009)

jobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobby
jobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobbyjobby

Just a wee one though..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Yep, he was licking his left foot...I had just caught him stealing cheetos,and he was trying to get rid of the evidence...you can see a wee little piece of evidence next to his foot.
> 
> 
> Cheetos...Now THAT would make for some Funny colored Jobbies
> ...



Oh yeah sure...it looks like it's his foot that he was licking......

I had a cat that would eat potato chips, cheetos and popcorn years ago. I loved him for sharing my love of junk food :happy:



Timberwolf said:


> mayb tha wa causin th blahquak yo spok abou in anothe threa...
> 
> 
> What a blah...



R u talken a bote me blah agin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2009)

Srue. waht esle?

Oh, and these other blahs, too. Nice shape!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2009)

So you like big.........blahs, I see


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh yeah sure...it looks like it's his foot that he was licking......
> 
> I had a cat that would eat potato chips, cheetos and popcorn years ago. I loved him for sharing my love of junk food :happy:



Actually, it was his foot, not that he doesn't lick his (missing) *brugs* as well.
It's pretty funny, he pulls his foot up, and chews between his toes.


The other one is more of a chip-bandit. When she hunts one down, she runs off with it, like she just caught a mouse or something.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So you like big.........blahs, I see


I would be quite surprised if this surprised you...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Jobby Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh yeah sure...it looks like it's his foot that he was licking......



Lmao.. i was kinna thinking this!



Uriel said:


> Actually, it was his foot, not that he doesn't lick his (missing) *brugs* as well.
> It's pretty funny, he pulls his foot up, and chews between his toes.
> 
> .



My friends cat ACTUALLY masturbates!! I'm not kidding! He sits, like in that pic and wanks away with his paw!! Its funny and a bit horrible! ..
My friend thinks it might be because they thought he only had one ball and got him castrated but actually it was just that his other one hadn't actually dropped yet.. he needs an op to get the other one removed.. maby then he will stop his weird wanking!!!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Jobby Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav Chav


NED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> NED!!!!!!!!



Huh????


Did you notice...there was one Jobby hidden in there, amongst the Chavs.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Huh????
> 
> 
> Did you notice...there was one Jobby hidden in there, amongst the Chavs.


oh!! hahaha.. that took me a wee min there to find it!! It was like the 'wheres wally? of poos!
Ahh .. we call 'chav's' Neds. 
I think it stands for Non Educated Delinquent.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oh!! hahaha.. that took me a wee min there to find it!! It was like the 'wheres wally? of poos!
> Ahh .. we call 'chav's' Neds.
> I think it stands for Non Educated Delinquent.



Aha!

So, I just watched Hot Fuzz today (Again), and it has Chavs!! Well, sort of, it has that pack of hoodie school kids doing mischief. I kept yelling Chav! when I saw them, and my dad would look over and say 'What?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Aha!
> 
> So, I just watched Hot Fuzz today (Again), and it has Chavs!! Well, sort of, it has that pack of hoodie school kids doing mischief. I kept yelling Chav! when I saw them, and my dad would look over and say 'What?


Yes.. haha..i love that film. A ned is like a scottish chav.. like a jobby is a scottish shit. lol. What do you get instead of neds/chavs in america?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yes.. haha..i love that film. A ned is like a scottish chav.. like a jobby is a scottish shit. lol. What do you get instead of neds/chavs in america?



Well, as far as annoying twits who hang out and clog up the sidewalks, it would be 'Hipsters/Scenesters. they don't cause trouble, though. 

I have to be sensitive here, but the 'trouble' is really along racial lines in San Francisco. In the Mission, it is Mexican/Latin American gangs, or wannabees, in the Fillmore, the gangs are black, and in our Sunset District, usually Chinese Americans. Each of these demographics usually harasses other, rival groups of a similar sort. As far as bored white kids, they are usually not an issue. 
Now, in other parts of he US, I can't say. I happen to live in a very liberal, and mellow City, and I wouldn't move for all the teas in China (And I love tea...) to anywhere East of California, period. I fly out there sometimes, for nerdy game conventions and such, and everyone that I have seen is friendly, though a bit taken aback by the black wardrobe and long blue hair.

The Suburbs here have kids like Chavs, though I'm not sure what they are called. The shitty fixer car (sub) culture, loving hip hop (But only Midwest, white hip hop), dressing in cheap name brands, etc... I have some friends in
Kansas, Iowa and Nebraska who have mentioned that sort of thing.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, as far as annoying twits who hang out and clog up the sidewalks, it would be 'Hipsters/Scenesters. they don't cause trouble, though.
> 
> I have to be sensitive here, but the 'trouble' is really along racial lines in San Francisco. In the Mission, it is Mexican/Latin American gangs, or wannabees, in the Fillmore, the gangs are black, and in our Sunset District, usually Chinese Americans. Each of these demographics usually harasses other, rival groups of a similar sort. As far as bored white kids, they are usually not an issue.
> Now, in other parts of he US, I can't say. I happen to live in a very liberal, and mellow City, and I wouldn't move for all the teas in China (And I love tea...) to anywhere East of California, period. I fly out there sometimes, for nerdy game conventions and such, and everyone thast I have seen is friendly, though a bit taken aback by the black wardrobe and long blue hair.
> ...


Ahhh.. i see i see..:bow: cheers! x


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Blah blah....It's good to see that this thread is still going-kudos to you,mergirl! :bow:

Additionally,Muchos Gracias to the participants!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Have you got anything without Jobby Innit?

Well, there's the Jobby,Jobby, Eggs, Bacon ,Sausage and Jobby, there's not much Jobby Innit...


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I have to be sensitive here, but the 'trouble' is really along racial lines in San Francisco. In the Mission, it is Mexican/Latin American gangs, or wannabees, in the Fillmore, the gangs are black, and in our Sunset District, usually Chinese Americans. Each of these demographics usually harasses other, rival groups of a similar sort. As far as bored white kids, they are usually not an issue.



I'm sure somewhere in San Francisco there are gangs of yuppies raiding Pottery Barn sales, ubeknownst to the rest of us.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I'm sure somewhere in San Francisco there are gangs of yuppies raiding Pottery Barn sales, ubeknownst to the rest of us.



Hehe, that made me chortle. 


We do have lots of stinky vagrant homeless 'punk rawkers'...they probably raid the hair supply stores for dye, and the hot topics for tongue-studs and nose-rings.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Blah blah....It's good to see that this thread is still going-kudos to you,mergirl! :bow:
> 
> Additionally,Muchos Gracias to the participants!


Well, first of all i'd like to thank my family and to the crazy people who actually post here... ya know.. blah blah blah blah...jobbies!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha,, totally.. I think its good to have a wee place to vent though..it saves me tripping up old people on the street!
> bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!



If you did that, I'd think that maybe...you were a wee bit ...Shall I say it...Chavy...?


:happy:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> If you did that, I'd think that maybe...you were a wee bit ...Shall I say it...Chavy...?
> 
> 
> :happy:


yeah.. totally. lmao!! 
i am trying to save myself from chavary!!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yeah.. totally. lmao!!
> i am trying to save myself from chavary!!



Today, I spotted a suspiciously Chavy looking fellow...and muttered 'Fucking Chav...' and my friend David looked really confused and said 'What, what's a Chav...?' I changed the subject, conspicuously and quickly, saying 'So, we gonna have some tacos before work, Davey-Boy?'

He looked confused...Hehehe, i'm gonna keep it up, intil he figures it out and looks up Chavs.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

Speaking of tripping up old people...sometimes it is a wonderful vent to spout something so horrible that people need to catch their breath, just to be able to laugh.

Matt: Yo, look at that Baby, cute little fucker.
Ron: Yeah, he's all right.
Matt: That baby has Mad Skills with that Pacifier,
Ron:He's probably a fucking Raver...
Matt: 
Ron: Look at him, all smug. He had better not look this way, cheeky little shit.
Matt: Cheeky? Babies have fat cheeks,Ron.
Ron: Oh, so now the little shit is trying to Out Fat me too? Fuck that shit...
Matt: Yeah, he had better look out.
Ron: You're telling me. I'll punch that Baby, Punch him right in the Dick.'
Matt:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Speaking of tripping up old people...sometimes it is a wonderful vent to spout something so horrible that people need to catch their breath, just to be able to laugh.
> 
> Matt: Yo, look at that Baby, cute little fucker.
> Ron: Yeah, he's all right.
> ...



Yup, i am a firm believer in 'better out than in'. Word wise i mean of course, i certainly dont advocate punching babies in the dick!!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yup, i am a firm believer in 'better out than in'. Word wise i mean of course, i certainly dont advocate punching babies in the dick!!





So, the Dick Punching thing... last year, at a nerdy Game Convention, a pair of my friends were being annoying. One was poking at me, thinking he was funny.
Finally, I said (While dropping down slightly, so as to reach their dicks) 
"I'm about to punch you both, right in the fucking Dick..."

Them:  
Them: Not in the balls?
Me: Nope, right in the fucking dick.
Them: Um, that doesn't sound fun...

They stopped being annoying, and now one or both will bring up the dick punching issue, to the bewilderment of anyone hearing it.


Hehehe, JOBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

haha.. next time a friend thats a girl pisses me off i'm going to tell her i shall punch her in the clit! haha.. its so specific its funny and non threatening!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha.. next time a friend thats a girl pisses me off i'm going to tell her i shall punch her in the clit! haha.. its so specific its funny and non threatening!





No,no...in the dick. I've used it on girls too, they laugh forever.

Jessica: What're you gonna do about it (Being a Smartass)
Me: Well, for starters, I'll punch you in the Dick
Jessica: I don't have a Dick,Ron...
Me: Yeah, and after I punch you there, you probably never will...Ever.


She pondered, as if she were going to some day, miraculously, grow a penis...then laughed and ran away, yelling about her poor Dick-To-Be getting punched.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like a job for SUPER JOBBY!



(Ain't that really blah?)


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

hmm..i see i see..
haha.. ok henceforth i shall endevor to tell everyone who anoys me that i shall punch them in the dick, whether they have one or not. hmm..it might be nice to mix it up a bit and tell guys your going to punch them in the clit.. hmmm


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Sounds like a job for SUPER JOBBY!
> 
> 
> 
> (Ain't that really blah?)


haha.. the mental imagary there was quite horrible! A shite in a cape! brilliant!!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha.. the mental imagary there was quite horrible! A shite in a cape! brilliant!!



Hi Everyone! I just wanted to come by and wish you all a Happy, Jobby Day!

Jobby Jobby, everyone!!!


And with that, sleep finally calls... 

View attachment Hanky.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm..i see i see..
> haha.. ok henceforth i shall endevor to tell everyone who anoys me that i shall punch them in the dick, whether they have one or not. hmm..it might be nice to mix it up a bit and tell guys your going to punch them in the clit.. hmmm


Say "punch you in the urethra" - everybody's covered!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Say "punch you in the urethra" - everybody's covered!


yeah.. right enough.
Or .."I'm going to punch you in the asshole" Though, that could be deemed as violently sexual.. so maby not..


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha.. the mental imagary there was quite horrible! A shite in a cape! brilliant!!


Yeah, for those who know... 


Oh, you forgot the spandex pants...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

hmmm 'jobbies in spandex' *seriously considers this for a band name*...*or even a way of life*


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, after my post in the new 'Sad' thread...Jobbies are making me laugh a bit.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> OK, after my post in the new 'Sad' thread...Jobbies are making me laugh a bit.


awww.. there is a sad thred?
I shall need to go look once i go get a shower, cause i am sad that i stink. Though, i'm happy i dont stink of jobbies. 
Dont be sad. mon petite jobbee.. mwah..


----------



## mergirl (Apr 22, 2009)

HYDE PARK... ya big jobby bastard!! 
blah blah blah..
NO blee bblee blee
Aye... blee blee..
NO i said belee beellt bellly?
No i said bele..
you didnt ..
i did..
i abort you!
thats not fair..
you are a jobby 
a gay one..
well so long as you dont get married..
but two jobbies in love is a thing to be celebrated..
but its not natural.
its more natural than the religion of_________
hmm.. yeah.. you changed my mind..
really? Your not just saying that to get in my pants?
no no.. i am a changed person.
wow..ok..erm i still dont like you..
man you make me angry.. grrrrrr.. i wish i had a gun..
oh yeah.. what would you do..>??
abort you!!
Ok.. you are a jobby..
so are you!
hmm you want to get married?
sure.
but only if we are not gay.
how can we tell..we have no sexual organs..
Oh crap!
exactly.
So, this is all meaningless then is what you are saying?
no, i'm stop trying to misquote me!!
sorry.
You are both bannished to jobby hell..
 
its warm in here...
yeah.. i look like a pile of the squits.
i think you look good.
are you saying i wasnt squitty enough to begin with.
yeah.. you repulsed me.
 boo hoo..
ha.. sorry that was my subconcious talking..
erm.. i think thats ok..
anyway.. we are jobbies and cant talk


----------



## frankman (Apr 22, 2009)

fetch.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX,
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XX. {emoticon edited out}

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX? {emoticon edited out}XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!

Look! Puppies...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 22, 2009)

that is totally FETCH!
You know how lol cats? well what about pics of cats that make you sad? I want them!!


----------



## frankman (Apr 22, 2009)

Ask and thou shalt receive. 

View attachment shrig-im-dead.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

*sigh*



Where did the blah go?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 22, 2009)

I has a Hyde Park forumz, but sumbuddy eated it. :eat2:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 22, 2009)

frankman said:


> Ask and thou shalt receive.


hahahahahahahahahahaha!! hahahahahahahahahahaha!!
YOU ARE THE BEST!!! hahahahahahaha!!
oh..hahahahahahahahaha!
Those cats did make me a little sad i must confess!!
oh lmao


----------



## frankman (Apr 22, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the blah go?



There's only so much one can convey with a blah. 
On the other hand, yadda yadda yadda, fnord, fnord fnord.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 22, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I has a Hyde Park forumz, but sumbuddy eated it. :eat2:


aww. wha atted yor hid park.. wiz it thos turkee???


----------



## frankman (Apr 22, 2009)

It wuz da boss.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 22, 2009)

frankman said:


> It wuz da boss.


a boss turkee? hmm maby i can ate him!!??:eat2:


----------



## pumpkingrower (Apr 22, 2009)

BIO D, Mack 27, topped off with a little Mango!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 22, 2009)

NO?? Where are these people???
I'm sure they would post some blah too if you asked!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2009)

Jobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


>


oh man.. what depressing 'lol' cats!! haha


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Jobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Totally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2009)

Best. Thread. Ever. :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I dunno. These anti-lol cats are making me pretty sad!! lmao  *goes to find more pics of flea ridden moggies*


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

CAN I HAZ FUR?? 
(btw, this is an actual breed of cat not a case of animal neglect!) 

View attachment worlds-ugliest-cat.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> CAN I HAZ FUR??
> (btw, this is an actual breed of cat not a case of animal neglect!)



Jesus, it's like that speed-freaky wolverine that replaced the Honeycomb kids went nuts with Mr. Bigglesworth.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

lmao..i am not familiar with this American terminology..so all i got was:
"Jesus, its like that speed-freaky wolverine that replaced the blah blahs went nuts with Mr Blah." 

What i would say, is that its more like what would happen if Fanny craddock and Robin Cook (rest their souls) procreated!!.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> CAN I HAZ FUR??
> (btw, this is an actual breed of cat not a case of animal neglect!)




its blah blah blah purdy blah blah blah yeah blah blah blah blah .....







p.s. blah blah


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Blah??:blush:
Blah Blah!!!
blah blah blah.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Blah??:blush:
> Blah Blah!!!
> blah blah blah.





huh ¿

? blah


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> huh ¿
> 
> ? blah


blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!:wubu:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 23, 2009)

Blerrrrrrrrrrrrrr

no wait,

Bloooooooyvinmayven

Shit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

... blah ...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Blerrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> no wait,
> 
> ...


blah blah..
in my head i was going..'there there' and i dont know how you would have known that through the medium of 'blah'. I feel 'Blah' may be limited! lmao


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Blah Unlimited Enterprises


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Blah Unlimited Enterprises


tee-hee!! I dont know why that made me laugh!!


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> lmao..i am not familiar with this American terminology..so all i got was:
> "Jesus, its like that speed-freaky wolverine that replaced the blah blahs went nuts with Mr Blah."
> 
> What i would say, is that its more like what would happen if Fanny craddock and Robin Cook (rest their souls) procreated!!.



ghehehehe.

Fanny Craddock...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2009)

The Blahs in concert *LIVE!!!*


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> The Blahs in concert *LIVE!!!*



Blah on the Run.

My dad used to sing Wings songs in the shower, but he never cared to learn the lyrics, so they became something like this thread...

dududud-duh out of here, 
dududud-duh out of here. (guitar part, going DADADADADDADA!)
hmm..on the run, hmmm on the run, 
dadadada hmm hmm, 
and the sailor son, doobiedobeedoo

for the hmmm on the run...etc.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2009)

frankman said:


> Blah on the Run.
> 
> My dad used to sing Wings songs in the shower, but he never cared to learn the lyrics, so they became something like this thread...
> 
> ...





that ... was ... "blah"tiful !!! :bow: :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

holy blah blahtman!:doh:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 24, 2009)

I need help here. Blah is NOT UNIVERSAL. Some of my takes on blah. Anyone else have ideas?? mergirl does NOT pronounce blah like I does cuz shez a dang furriner. 

Minnesota: Blah ya betcha
Warshington: Blahr

New Yawk: blawh
Bastan: blaaaahhhhh

Scotland: mergirl? blach? bleh?
Germany: blech?

Australia? 

Norway?

England?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Germany: Blah, plain and simple.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 24, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Germany: Blah, plain and simple.


Ich bin ein Blahliner


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

Blah.... Blah blah BLAH blah... Meheheheheee.. BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!! BLAH blah BLAH! Mehehehehe! Meheheheeee! Mehehehehehe!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 24, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Germany: Blah, plain and simple.



Yeah, but how would you pronounce it? 

Blah sounding like "sah" (past for "sehen"). What does it sound like to you. I know Germans wouldn't say it the same as Scots or Amis.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 24, 2009)

blahblahblah (minimum 3 blahs to post)


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> blahblahblah (minimum 3 blahs to post)



way too go SPanky:wubu:....lol Its ok I do it all the time cheer up there are more out there to kill


----------



## Spanky (Apr 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> way too go SPanky:wubu:....lol Its ok I do it all the time cheer up there are more out there to kill



And yer right there to rub....it....innnnnnnnn. Uh, wait. :blush:

That didn't come out right...


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And yer right there to rub....it....innnnnnnnn. Uh, wait. :blush:
> 
> That didn't come out right...



whooo meee involved in rubbing? nahhhh couldnt beeee


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Ich bin ein Blahliner




hah! Pop Will Eat Itself, right? 




Thees is *bleh* beeeng deeelectized useeng zee Svedeesh Cheff chusee deeelect. Um de hur de hur de hur. Vhet du yuoo theenk?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, but how would you pronounce it?
> 
> Blah sounding like "sah" (past for "sehen"). What does it sound like to you. I know Germans wouldn't say it the same as Scots or Amis.


Yes, that's about how it would sound like. Though there might me regional differences in the way it sounds. But in general, yes.

^A lotta blah, eh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> hah! Pop Will Eat Itself, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*crunch crunch crunch* blah *crunch munch crunch* blah *crunch crunch crunch* blah *crunch crunch crunch* blah *crunch munch crunch* blah *crunch crunch crunch* blah *crunch crunch crunch* blah *crunch munch crunch* blah *crunch crunch crunch* blah *crunch crunch crunch* blah *crunch crunch crunch* blah *crunch crunch crunch* blah

... Blah? :huh:


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

Yuu puuut the bluh-blah un the buuusket...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

This is what seems to be the eternal blah.


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> This is what seems to be the eternal blah.



To blah, or not to blah?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Blah blah blah blah where blah blah blah blah have blah blah blah all blah blah blah blah the blah blah blah blah big blah blah blah blah Blahs blah blah blah blah gone blah blah blah blah


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

here's one:

*Blah!*






This was the biggest I could get to fit in here... But I know for sure that there are bigger ones out there...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Blah blah blah blah blah swoons blah blah blah blah blabbity blah blah blah


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

zzz-blah... zzz-blah... zzz-blah... zzz-blah... zzz-blah... zzz-blah... zzz-blah...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 25, 2009)

If you think you're gonna blah, for fuck's sake don't blah, because you're gonna blah out your blah-dy blah, and then you're blah-ed.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 26, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> If you think you're gonna blah, for fuck's sake don't blah, because you're gonna blah out your blah-dy blah, and then you're blah-ed.



Damn right blah blah blah hemma hemma erm, blah, and well said! :bow: 

In today's blah yadda you've gotta blah them yadda blah before they blah you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

Erm... Blah?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's All Post Pics Of Our Blahs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let's All Post Pics Of Our Blahs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I...am a little shy about it... :blush:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 26, 2009)

giggady!!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> giggady!!!



Ohh, blah.... So blahdin good to blah you again!!!! Blahdday, miblahdy :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let's All Post Pics Of Our Blahs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You first.

Blah.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Will somebody just please. just. post. a pic of thier BLahs!!!
pls tnx.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Okay...


blah!:wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

i would personally love to see a "blah" pic!! Must be so interesting!!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i would personally love to see a "blah" pic!! Must be so interesting!!



Let me re-write that for ya.....


Blah blah blah blah "blah" pic!! Blah blah blah blah !!!!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, I'll go first.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, I'll go first.



LMAO amazingly witty and surprisingly sex for a "blah" :bow:

will post mine in a minute hahaha


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> will post mine in a minute hahaha



Blah blah BLAH! We're waiting. Blah blah "in a minute" blah blah blah blah!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Blah blah BLAH! We're waiting. Blah blah "in a minute" blah blah blah blah!!



Ok ,..OK,...LOL I had to make them!! hahha

this kinda explains where your "blah" comes from and where mine come from!!! 

View attachment DSC01035.JPG


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok ,..OK,...LOL I had to make them!! hahha
> 
> this kinda explains where your "blah" comes from and where mine come from!!!



blah blah.......blah blah.......blah blah.....blah blah......blah blah......blah blah......blah blah.....blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Doctor, blah blah blah blah. He's dead.......blah blah......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

Blah blah Say, blah blah Bones, blaha blah is blah blah he blah blah really blah blah dead blah blah?
Blah blah Yes, blah blah he's blah blah dead, blah blah Jim blah blah.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 29, 2009)

Blah Blah Blah Blah!!!! 

View attachment IMG000010.jpg


View attachment IMG000015.jpg


View attachment IMG000012.jpg


View attachment IMG000013.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Apr 29, 2009)

... Jobby?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 29, 2009)

Jobby!!!!!! 

View attachment IMG000018.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Apr 29, 2009)

hmm.. my morning face has a touch of the susan boyle!


----------



## frankman (Apr 29, 2009)

Uriel said:


> ... Jobby?



No. 

I mean, I like most of you here a lot, but if anyone on this thread is going to show their jobby, I'm making like a hockey player and get the puck out of here.


----------



## frankman (Apr 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Jobby!!!!!!



THAT'S IT.

Filth, pure filth.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 29, 2009)

frankman said:


> THAT'S IT.
> 
> Filth, pure filth.


What..even just a wee wee beige jobby?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

Simply Blah.










See?


----------



## Spanky (Apr 29, 2009)

blah blah blah *crazy lady Scots* blah blah blah blah GONE WILD blah blah blah blah for only $9.99 blah blah blah blah rush your order to blah blah blah. 

Jobby is extra.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

Returning to forums after a while is like watching Lost again after a season has gone by, I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, it's all about blah. Nothing blahrious.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

Blahtastic.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

Isn't it? Absolutely blahbulous.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Blahtastic.



Blah, George, I think she's got it!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

And they said I needed an IQ in the triple digits to figure it out! :happy:
Also, blah.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Blah-blah-blah,blah-Blah-bara Ann...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

pls pst mor px of yr blahs pls tkxs!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah!!!!



you have the best BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAHs i have EVER seen!!!! hahahha
they are just great!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> you have the best BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAHs i have EVER seen!!!! hahahha
> they are just great!


Blah Blah? aww blah!!!
Your blahs are also pretty amazing!!
pls pst more bls pls pkx ght meu si thr ok wah wha wha.
blee. ampercant ambersand? what are they?
cajjubbins.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

What about LOLBlahs?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> What about LOLBlahs?


YES! 
Sorry i mean.
BLAH!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok ,..OK,...LOL I had to make them!! hahha
> 
> this kinda explains where your "blah" comes from and where mine come from!!!



Okay, Halloween is not for months, but I do like a challenge and getting the last word (or pic) in. Scary? Yeah probably. Generate a bunch of "OMG HAIR ". Yup. Please no shipments of razors or Nair. The secret is, the hair comes from the Scottish side of my family. 6 generations in Amerika. 

I am playing against pic trollop professionals. EXCEPT, I get to show some nip. Legally! Nyah! 

Touche.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, Halloween is not for months, but I do like a challenge and getting the last word (or pic) in. Scary? Yeah probably. Generate a bunch of "OMG HAIR ". Yup. Please no shipments of razors or Nair. The secret is, the hair comes from the Scottish side of my family. 6 generations in Amerika.
> 
> I am playing against pic trollop professionals. EXCEPT, I get to show some nip. Legally! Nyah!
> 
> Touche.


:wubu::blush::eat2::bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, Halloween is not for months, but I do like a challenge and getting the last word (or pic) in. Scary? Yeah probably. Generate a bunch of "OMG HAIR ". Yup. Please no shipments of razors or Nair. The secret is, the hair comes from the Scottish side of my family. 6 generations in Amerika.
> 
> I am playing against pic trollop professionals. EXCEPT, I get to show some nip. Legally! Nyah!
> 
> Touche.







How blah...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, Halloween is not for months, but I do like a challenge and getting the last word (or pic) in. Scary? Yeah probably. Generate a bunch of "OMG HAIR ". Yup. Please no shipments of razors or Nair. The secret is, the hair comes from the Scottish side of my family. 6 generations in Amerika.
> 
> I am playing against pic trollop professionals. EXCEPT, I get to show some nip. Legally! Nyah!
> 
> Touche.



so ,...blah blah blah...cant rep....blah blah blah,...you blah again....blah
blah:doh:


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Just incase we didnt know what the fuck we were all talking about..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blah


----------



## BarbBBW (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Just incase we didnt know what the fuck we were all talking about..
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blah



thank you! I am always ready to be schooled!:bow:


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

haha. yessum.. me too. As soon as you learn some blah you realise how little blah you actually know!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2009)

It seems the blahness has hit the fan...


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

YOu are SO blah about that!!


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

I like to think of this as hyde park in code. Only i know all the insulting things i'm saying to everyone though.. muwhahahahaha.. and it all has to do with guns, god, abortion and republicans.. 
*Waits to see if these are code words and this thread will be shut down*

ok bitches..what do you think about this? ... blah blah blah blah.. guns!! 
BLah? or Blah?


----------



## Butterbelly (May 2, 2009)

childish?


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

or fun? :eat1::happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2009)

Simply blah.


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

yes. that too!


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

So...Jobby,Jobby,Jobby...


Dammit, NO! I will not just Jobby for Mergirl's amusement, so I shall instead make her laugh in another manner.

So, this girl PMs me off of OKCupid, says she had spotted me Yadda,yad...I mean, Jobby,Jobby,Jobby etc... We start to message, move to MSN, move to Phone.
Sunday, she calls and asks what am I doing, I say nothing. She says 'Why don't you come over here and Fuck the Shit out of me...' 
I love a direct girl! Oh, and I am a Slut... Unabashedly.

And for Mergirl's Fappage, she is an adorable smaller BBW, Betty Page style hair, cutiepie,big round (Like Impossibly round....freaky) Bootie, everything else was cool too, but that Butt...MAN!

Anyways, she picks me up from the train (She lives 20 miles or so away, just down from SF), we go to a drug store, she buys M&Ms and pepsi, I grin, and buy condoms, lube , turkey jerky and gum. The clerk says 'Have a nice day'
I reply, with a really wicked grin 'Oh, I am planning on it...as you can obviously tell.' She giggles, looks a little jealous, the girl I'm with breaks out laughing and grabs my stuff, and away we go..er, limp (I had one 'just in case' crutch with me.


get to her house, I meet the dogs (The Turkey Jerkey was a carefully calculated plan to win them over, which it did, in Spades), to her room for...

Like 3 hours of cuddling, backrubs and shoulder massage. 
Yep, that's how I roll, no intention of being anything serious, I already knew I was getting sex, but I just love making a girl 'Coo' , and the poor girl needed a rubdown, like STAT. 

So, the real story, we move to sex eventually, things are fine, and she loses her balance (Fat girl on top...sometimes that happens, I couldn't do anything but be on the bottom, with my injured Knee...). Loses her balance, and lands, full on my knee... 

She freaks out, starts apologizing, thinking she has broken my leg even further or something...but it doesn't hurt at all, in fact, it sort of feels BETTER.
Could it be that I just needed a Big Girl to land on it, pop it back into place, and i was miraculously healed!?!

Well, OK, no, but I got lucky, and it wasn't in a position where it would have injured me further.

Um, I'm sticking with 'She has a Magically Huge Butt of Power... and she fixed my knee.'

The End

Ron

PS Jobby,Jobby,Jobby!!!


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

haha.. that DID make me laugh..and it made me happy too. I always knew fat girls were magic even when they dont even mean to be!!
great story, thanks for my fapping consideration and i particularaly enjoyed the part where she buys m n m's and pepsi and you buy condoms and lube! You should write fat porn btw!! or even fat romance.. you would be equally good at both!!
Jobby jobby jobby!!! Oi Oi Oi!!

xx


----------



## Spanky (May 5, 2009)

The story, while so wonderful, did not have a BLAH in the whole thing. 


PENALTY. Illegal Blah-mation in the Backfield. (oh wait you were on the bottom).

10 yards. 

Repeat third base. 

Uh.....yeah...whatever. 


Jobby. 

That is all. :bow:


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The story, while so wonderful, did not have a BLAH in the whole thing.
> 
> 
> PENALTY. Illegal Blah-mation in the Backfield. (oh wait you were on the bottom).
> ...


hmm.. yes, you are right. 
Urial, you need to write 500 blah's as punishment!!!


----------



## Spanky (May 5, 2009)

And another thing. 


How would Uriel have felt if the girl had said " Why don't you come over here and fuck the JOBBY out of me."


I mean is that kosher. You know Scottish kosher? 


Any Scots around who could answer such a question? Hmmmmmmm. I wonder.


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And another thing.
> 
> 
> How would Uriel have felt if the girl had said " Why don't you come over here and fuck the JOBBY out of me."
> ...


Oh.hhhmmm..'fucking the jobby out of someone' ..I dont think that would be considered a romantic thing to say. Even in scotland!! We do call gay guys 'jobby jabbers' sometimes, though i'm sure not even gay men say to each other "hoy man..mon ower here and jab ma jobbies oot ta me". Maby its happened... but i suspect maby just once.


----------



## Spanky (May 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh.hhhmmm..'fucking the jobby out of someone' ..I dont think that would be considered a romantic thing to say. Even in scotland!! We do call gay guys 'jobby jabbers' sometimes, though i'm sure not even gay men say to each other "hoy man..mon ower here and jab ma jobbies oot ta me". Maby its happened... but i suspect maby just once.



Yeah, but maybe "cubby cutie" would have gotten a surprise of fresh fish and chips from Uriel delivered personally. 

Magic people need their fish and chips.


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

I am not even cut-n-pasting these, that's how much I love this thread....Ouch, my fingers. random spaces, just for proof...


blah blah blah blahblahblahblah blahblah blahblah blahblah blahblah blahlahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah blah blah blah blah blah blah blahblahblah blah blah blah blahblahblahblah blah blah....

Oh fuck all...That's plenty.

Mer,I did write one piece in the Stories section, though it was a BHM thing... One of the girl's at the end is a BBW, but it mostly centers on the BHM and one particular girl who bears a very obvious likeness to a certain girl that I was into a month or so+ back. Things fizzled, as they usually do long distance, but the story remains...I'll see if I can find it.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53434


----------



## stan_der_man (May 5, 2009)

One thing just dawned on me... if you take "blah" and turn it backwards into "halb"... it kinda sounds German...


...but looses half of it's meaning.



That's all... carry on.


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> .
> 
> Magic people need their fish and chips.


haha...yes they do!!



Uriel said:


> I am not even cut-n-pasting these, that's how much I love this thread....Ouch, my fingers. random spaces, just for proof...
> 
> 
> blah blah blah blahblahblahblah blahblah blahblah blahblah blahblah blahlahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah blah blah blah blah blah blah blahblahblah blah blah blah blahblahblahblah blah blah....
> ...



Wow.. that is a lot of Blah's!! you more than made up for the non blah words that are spoken here..:wubu:
I shall give your story a wee read later as a treat for studying..I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> One thing just dawned on me... if you take "blah" and turn it backwards into "halb"... it kinda sounds German...
> 
> 
> ...but looses half of it's meaning.
> ...


OMG i wish i could rep you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
labh also sounds a bit like labia..like if you were drunk and said it..


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2009)

I am wondering.


Would it be worth it to go back to page one and actually read all of mer's Blahg?


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am wondering.
> 
> 
> Would it be worth it to go back to page one and actually read all of mer's Blahg?


no. it would not be worth it. 
:happy:


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> no. it would not be worth it.
> :happy:



You, my dear, need more confidence. Ever think about showing a picture of your naked left kidney?


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You, my dear, need more confidence. Ever think about showing a picture of your naked left kidney?


MY god!! YOU are sick!!! My pancreas..maby. My small intestines..Without any shyness AT ALL!! But MY KIDNEY...MY LEFT ONE!~!! MY LEFT NAKED KIDNEY!!!!
The world is just not ready for that..
Perhaps though, one internal organ at a time i shall open up the eyes of those whose minds are closed..
There is a mountain to climb though mossy..a mountain to climb!


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Jobby,Jobby,Blah,Jobby,Jobby,Blah,Jobby,Spam,Jobby,Blah,Jobby...


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

Actual spam? Nothing like processed american meat.. forget what the 's' stands for.. erm..slimey?.. i am veggi though so alas alak i cannot sup fae the meaty cup..


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Not sure where this thread's going,but here's a pic of an axolotl whilst I try and recompose myself... 






Fish with hands?! WTF,no-it's an axolotl,a species of amphibean or,more specifically a salamander.


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

Its so cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2009)

Wonder how many of those I would need for dinner.


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

hmm.. they look kinna wee. I'm guessing ...about 15??
Do we have any pics of axololcats say next to a thumb? Just for some dinner planning perspective.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. they look kinna wee. I'm guessing ...about 15??
> Do we have any pics of axololcats say next to a thumb? Just for some dinner planning perspective.



According to wikipedia,a sexually mature adult ranges from 15 to 45 centimetres in length,though Axolotls' above 30 cm are rare.




"LOL,HAI GUYZ"




"Oh...my...gawd..."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> One thing just dawned on me... if you take "blah" and turn it backwards into "halb"... it kinda sounds German...
> 
> 
> ...but looses half of it's meaning.
> ...


Well, as "halb" is the german word for half, I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

B....b...b.......bb.bbb......blll...bll.....bllll....blaa...blaaa.bllaaaaaa.......BLAAAAAAAAAAAH!


Blah! Blah blah, turn over, blah blah, run the engine, blah blah blah, cold weather start, blah blah blah, now she's running. 




Blah-ump!


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

BLAH!!  
I was dreaming at night of this thread..but i thought it would be arogant of me to blah-ump it by myself.. so thanks!!
Anyway where was it..
aye, blah blah blah....erm shite bawbags..
my dog has puked in the hall but i dont want to deal with it yet...
BLAH!
i am hoping she just ate is cause i am pukaphobic!! 
Blah! ..
blah blah blah.. gin!
blah blah....


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> BLAH!!
> I was dreaming at night of this thread..but i thought it would be arogant of me to blah-ump it by myself.. so thanks!!
> Anyway where was it..
> aye, blah blah blah....erm shite bawbags..
> ...



Blahty blah blah. Puke Acceptance is needed. Blah blah puke are people too. Blah blah blah, be a PA, puke admirer. Blah blah blah. 

BLAH!


----------



## Les Toil (May 21, 2009)

lllldldldldldl
dssssdssds

View attachment hasselhoff.jpg


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

puke is evil and hates kittens!
Jobbies are ok though.. i quite like them because when i see them they dont make me want to do one! 
BLAARRRRRGHHHH
BLAH!


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> lllldldldldldl
> dssssdssds
> 
> View attachment 64117


I fekkin LOVE the HOFF!! I think we need some music to get this party started!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pAG...8E6553DA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=31


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

Sorry,.. Blahrted!


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

Ugh, Hoff. Blah blah blah blah blah blha blhalbha fffhsaahfiwfhskldds

Now I am gonna puke.

Blaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Ugh, Hoff. Blah blah blah blah blah blha blhalbha fffhsaahfiwfhskldds
> 
> Now I am gonna puke.
> 
> Blaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


thats ok.. so long as you eat it and i dont have to clean it up..
oh blerrgh..blah..yuk..
Oh THE HOFF!! Gotta LOVE the HOFF!!
HOFF HOFF HOFF..
he is all.like..
drink drink hic.. i'm fooking knightrider.. hic.. fall ..get into my car!! hic.. fall.. watch me in my little red shorts and hairy chest.. hic.. tits are good.. slow motion running.. germans love me.. HOFF!! HOFF HOFF!!
you get me?


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> thats ok.. so long as you eat it and i dont have to clean it up..
> oh blerrgh..blah..yuk..
> Oh THE HOFF!! Gotta LOVE the HOFF!!
> HOFF HOFF HOFF..
> ...



Oh bladdy blah blah. 

You und der Hoff get a blahtiful room together. Blahkity blahm blah boom boom blaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

I hoffin wish!! Though if we DID get a room..i would ask if we just play jenga together. I have never played that.. i have no IDEA even what it involves.. but if i am ever going to play it ..i would like it to be with the HOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!
blah. HOFFBLAH blahhafff!


----------



## Uriel (May 21, 2009)

...Jobby!!!


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Knows how to sum it all up. 





The rest of us are just blah blah blah blah jobbies.


----------



## Les Toil (May 21, 2009)

Those who say they hate The Hoff are the ones that love him the most. It's true.


----------



## mergirl (May 22, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Those who say they hate The Hoff are the ones that love him the most. It's true.


I agree! Total Hoff denial!


----------



## Santaclear (May 22, 2009)

Hoff hoppa hoppa hum wah wha!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2009)

Erm...

Ahem...

BLAH!

Thank you. :bow:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 24, 2009)

HOFF?

*HOFF?!*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2009)

Now, this is kinda blahsmeririzing...


----------



## mergirl (May 26, 2009)

blah!! i stared at it for about an hour!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2009)

Now, ain't that the real blah?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

Ok I found these,.. and i LMFAO,.. I thought ,.. this is what SPanky feels like when I chat with him after having some yummy Vodka hehehhehe 

View attachment BlahBlah4.jpg


View attachment BlahBlah1.jpg


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

Bee...

ell...

aye...

aye-ch...


----------



## ToniTails (May 26, 2009)

blah is one of my favorite words--- it embodies everything that is blahdom


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Isn't it blah?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Isn't it blah?



very Blah tonight friging blah blah


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 15, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Isn't it blah?


send in the blahs...

-Rusty


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Isn't it blah?


Weird, cause i was just thinking that..
Blah!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 15, 2009)

Hoff killed this thread. 

BLAH!

Jobby too! blah blah blah


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hoff killed this thread.
> 
> BLAH!
> 
> Jobby too! blah blah blah


He totally DID!! Him and his manly fur and speedos!!
Anyway..what is all the blah at the mo??
erm..Blah blah..hyde park??
Blah blah Chaz Bono
blah blah 'The Opulants"
Blah blah blah blah....
Nothin much to Blah about really...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2009)

The blahs are quite blah today...
Looks like we will get some heavy blah.
What do you blah?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

yah blah! comme ca?
Blahhh baaah!
ma pa ate lava
and drank cava
what a palava!
balaahhhhva!
Blah?
what about blee though??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2009)

What the blah is blee? A wet bee?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> What the blah is blee? A wet bee?



i am thinking a blee, that its blah,just plain blah with some other blah joined together for some more blah blee fun


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 16, 2009)

olwen said:


> ...I never realized how nonsensical all those cartoon names and prhases actually are.



Hong Kong Phoey is NOT nonsensical! The Scatman scats; you abide!

Numba One Super-Guy!



BTW: Eep-Ork-ah-ah!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> What the blah is blee? A wet bee?


A wet bee micht dee.. 
i wassa talking scoteee
bloop!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> Hong Kong Phoey is NOT nonsensical! The Scatman scats; you abide!
> 
> Numba One Super-Guy!
> 
> ...


Hmm..yeah..
I Always thought 'Rodger Ramjet' sounded like a euphamism for man on man sex though..
hmmmmm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> A wet bee micht dee..
> i wassa talking scoteee
> bloop!


Blah, I see...


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

blah
blah
blah


Just preparing for July blah-th.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

Fer Timber-"halb"


blah
blah
blah


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

An fer the Scootisch lass....

Jobby
Jobby
Jobby


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice! I like how this post has taken a multicultural spin!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> An fer the Scootisch lass....
> 
> Jobby
> Jobby
> Jobby


aww.. i'm pure touched so i am!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> aww.. i'm pure touched so i am!



I like how the big Jobbys are all italicized. 

I have never seen an italicized Jobby. 

BLAH.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I like how the big Jobbys are all italicized.
> 
> I have never seen an italicized Jobby.
> 
> BLAH.


I like it too!
I have never seen an italicized jobbie either..though i have seen one that looked like a malteaser.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2009)

Shut yer damn blah Mergirl......


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 16, 2009)

Mrs. Butterworth blah blah blah blah blah hem haw erm excuse me blah blah blah blah blah on and on blah blah blah blah tall pile of steaming jobbies blah blah blah blah that's right.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Mrs. Butterworth blah blah blah blah blah hem haw erm excuse me blah blah blah blah blah on and on blah blah blah blah tall pile of steaming jobbies blah blah blah blah that's right.



I almost wanna say YUM, but after all this time in the thread I still dont know what a JOBBY is so i will just say BLAHHHHH


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I almost wanna say YUM, but after all this time in the thread I still dont know what a JOBBY is so i will just say BLAHHHHH


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmpRQLaxF60


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmpRQLaxF60



Ummmm a jobby is going poop!?!? WTF?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ummmm a jobby is going poop!?!? WTF?


Muwhahahaaha... yes..
a wee jobby is a little poop!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Muwhahahaaha... yes..
> a wee jobby is a little poop!



Ok can we put this with the pee in bed thread then so I can ignore it!?!?!
Grossssss

and thIS BLAH thread makes me wanna just BLAH!!:doh:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok can we put this with the pee in bed thread then so I can ignore it!?!?!
> Grossssss
> 
> and thIS BLAH thread makes me wanna just BLAH!!:doh:


Well its not a sexual thing.. just a fact! 
Blah!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ummmm a jobby is going poop!?!? WTF?



I'm very sorry, Barb. I know the jobbies probably sounded yummy at first. 

There will be other threads.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I'm very sorry, Barb. I know the jobbies probably sounded yummy at first.
> 
> There will be other threads.



hahah figures,... now I have to ad a new fetish,... scat?!?! Ummmmm NOT even I am going that far!
I am sticking to the FOODEE boards dammit hahaha:eat1:


----------



## Spanky (Jun 16, 2009)

I could use a new jobby with benefits. 

Blah blah blah blah jobby jobby blah. 


And mergirl, that Youtube guy is speaking some langwich I does not understands. Ya got one in English? Or Merigan? Oklahoman? Anything?

He tawks funnee.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh blah.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 17, 2009)

BBWs are yada yada yada, I so glad I'm an FA :smitten:
Blah, blah blah blah wordy word wordy wordy word!!
I this and that that that kitty cat.
Fat girls yada yada yada yaddity data.:smitten:



that says it all!!:kiss2:

you can quote if you want!!!!! Badonkadonks and flubby tubby tummies rule:smitten: and chubby wubby legs are cooly wooly woo.

yay for fat girls!!!

blushing now, I've almost made a fool of myself. Sigh.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 17, 2009)

no response yet? Am I the only person who can't sleep now?

word word word wordy wooly worldly woodly .


----------



## mergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I could use a new jobby with benefits.
> 
> Blah blah blah blah jobby jobby blah.
> 
> ...


See you ye wee bassa!! dinny ye go slaggin off ma language or al batter ye!! al coup ye right intae a midden!!!! 

*trans* See you you little bastard, dont go making fun out of my language or i will hit you an awful lot and tip you into a trash can!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> BBWs are yada yada yada, I so glad I'm an FA :smitten:
> Blah, blah blah blah wordy word wordy wordy word!!
> I this and that that that kitty cat.
> Fat girls yada yada yada yaddity data.:smitten:
> ...


Most intelligent thing said ever!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah figures,... now I have to ad a new fetish,... scat?!?! Ummmmm NOT even I am going that far!
> I am sticking to the FOODEE boards dammit hahaha:eat1:


tee hee.. do you think i would get a post removed from the foodee board if it was a recipe for jobby pie?? Not that i have such a thing of course, though i'm sure i could improvise, by saying "If you dont have apples just shit into a bowl"
wow.. i actually made MYSELF feel ill.. ha! good going!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 17, 2009)

Blah blah blah blah. Blahowulf.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Most intelligent thing said ever!! :wubu::wubu:



there's plenty more where that came from! I have a head full of witty comments that are very interesting, yada yada ya!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't wait!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Blah blah blah blah. Blahowulf.


Blah blah blah..hoi guhoiy mwaooiiy moooiiwwwiioiyy.
dub dup doop.. guuooop.
Yu Hu!! 

View attachment cletus.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Jun 17, 2009)

Willahh knoo am goonna beee, blah blah blah blahddy bladdy blahhhhhh.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

squeee squeee!!
oik oink oik!!
blee!! 

View attachment deliverance.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Blah?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 17, 2009)

"I cannot sit idly by while you insult.........the United States of America. Gentlemen." 

blah blah blah


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 17, 2009)

Lets hava a :happy:Toga Party. Let me explain why:
Fun fun fun funzies funny funs fun!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> "I cannot sit idly by while you insult.........the United States of America. Gentlemen."
> 
> blah blah blah


I freekin love America.. i especially love your National Anthem!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTHxkIfnxTA
BLAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I freekin love America.. i especially love your National Anthem!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTHxkIfnxTA
> BLAHAHAHA!!!



I like Scottish accents.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 17, 2009)

FAs are so awesome! FAs are so AWESOME!

I love 'em, I love 'em!

I'm showing my boobies!

Blah bli blue

bloop blip


----------



## mergirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> FAs are so awesome! FAs are so AWESOME!
> 
> I love 'em, I love 'em!
> 
> ...


blah hear ya!!!
blah blah..bellies..and boobies and cankles oh my!
Cept i think its kinna blah and not blaaaaahhh!!!
Though i dont want to think about it too deeply...bleep bluub!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I like Scottish accents.


och, ta ya wee jobbie!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

LMAO,... i think this quote belongs here,... not in the cleavage threadOriginally *Posted by BarbBBW 
not my usual style ,... but i thought it looked pretty, instead of my bewbies pooping out everywhere *
Great Jobby and boobies!! hahaha


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2009)

Blahbies. Blahbies everyone! Everywheres. 


and jobblahbies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2009)

I wants to blah me some big...blah blahing FAs.....


I like blah blah blah blah and getting blahed in the rain......


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2009)

How's about blah blah on the beach? 

Sand in your blah blah makes you go BLAH!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 18, 2009)

Global unrest is yada yada yada. Worried about all this blah blah.
I love BBWs blatty blat bla. Yada!!! :smitten:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> och, ta ya wee jobbie!!



I want to visit North Kilt town. (A simpon's reference)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> How's about blah blah on the beach?
> 
> Sand in your blah blah makes you go BLAH!



blah blah on the beach is wonderful
al long as you make him blah blah on the blah and you blah on his blah!!
Problem solved for the woman as far as the BLAH goes!:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 19, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I want to visit North Kilt town. (A simpon's reference)


You should! Its lovely in the summer.. Its just north of bowler hatton and sheep shaggerville and across the water from drunkston. 

blaaaaah!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> How's about blah blah on the beach?
> 
> Sand in your blah blah makes you go BLAH!





BarbBBW said:


> blah blah on the beach is wonderful
> al long as you make him blah blah on the blah and you blah on his blah!!
> Problem solved for the woman as far as the BLAH goes!:bow:



Canny believe you guys are talking about Blahin in the blah thread!!! Hmmm...actually blah on .. but remember to talk about some girl on girl blah action too please!!
blaaaaaaaahhhha blah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2009)

I feel so blah today.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 19, 2009)

Blah.. why?
Blah's up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2009)

Something I've been blahing for months for is actually gonna blah.
I should be full of blah, but somehow there's just this blah feeling.


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2009)

My afternoon is going to be full of meetings.....blah, blah, blah and more blahblahblah :doh:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> You should! Its lovely in the summer.. Its just north of bowler hatton and sheep shaggerville and across the water from drunkston.
> 
> blaaaaah!



Summer? Is there summer in Scotland? I'll come to North Kilt Town with some haggis in me sportin.:eat2:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 19, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Summer? Is there summer in Scotland? I'll come to North Kilt Town with some haggis in me sportin.:eat2:



Right at the moment - there is NO frakking summer in Scotland, feels more like Autumn/Fall - and I think that's half the reason I'm feeling blah at the moment. Just a general fed up phase with the occasional periods of moroseness. Still at least the Take That fans down the road will be freezing their butts off -


----------



## mergirl (Jun 19, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Right at the moment - there is NO frakking summer in Scotland, feels more like Autumn/Fall - and I think that's half the reason I'm feeling blah at the moment. Just a general fed up phase with the occasional periods of moroseness. Still at least the Take That fans down the road will be freezing their butts off -


See..the thing is..i was happy it was raining because i was taking a couple of days break and wanted to play The Godfather 2 and i feel too guilty to play computer games during the day when its sunny.. but it wasny..so i was happy.. muwhahahaha.. shit i'm selfish!! Though, we did have some nice weather last week..


----------



## mergirl (Jun 19, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Summer? Is there summer in Scotland? I'll come to North Kilt Town with some haggis in me sportin.:eat2:


Well we have a day when we can come out of our clay huts and our externals wont fall off because of frostbite..this is when we forage...your haggis would be most welcome.. as would your sporren!!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well we have a day when we can come out of our clay huts and our externals wont fall off because of frostbite..this is when we forage...your haggis would be most welcome.. as would your sporren!!



I'll wear a real Kilt, not a phony Utility Kilt. It must be time to shear all the sheep, or is that done later in the summer. What kind of Summer Soltice celebration so you have in Scotland? I usually kill a chicken.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 20, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Something I've been blahing for months for is actually gonna blah.
> I should be full of blah, but somehow there's just this blah feeling.


aww.. blah to here that...
hope blah blahs for you soon..
xxlove and blahs


----------



## mergirl (Jun 20, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I'll wear a real Kilt, not a phony Utility Kilt. It must be time to shear all the sheep, or is that done later in the summer. What kind of Summer Soltice celebration so you have in Scotland? I usually kill a chicken.


We usually burn Edward woodward in a big wicker man. Then have a haggis feast and orgy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2009)

Blahwn... guess I'm tired.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> We usually burn Edward woodward in a big wicker man. Then have a haggis feast and orgy!



I wanna blah in the blah!!yes please!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> We usually burn Edward woodward in a big wicker man. Then have a haggis feast and orgy!



I want to see a wicker man burning ceremony. yada, yada.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna see a Wicker Man blah blah blah blah. I'll wear a phony kilt (just a dirty old plaid tablecloth, really) and feather headdress. And then we'll burn burn burn buuuuuuurn blah blah blah blah de blah-de blah blah.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I wanna see a Wicker Man blah blah blah blah. I'll wear a phony kilt (just a dirty old plaid tablecloth, really) and feather headdress. And then we'll burn burn burn buuuuuuurn blah blah blah blah de blah-de blah blah.



How dare you make fun of me like this, rant rant!


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 21, 2009)

*Wee, sleekit, cowran, tim'rous beastie, 
O, what panic's in thy breastie! 
Thou need na start awa sae hasty, 
Wi' bickering brattle! 
I wad be laith to rin an' chase thee, 
Wi' murd'ring pattle! 

I'm truly sorry Man's dominion 
Has broken Nature's social union, 
An' justifies that ill opinion, 
Which makes thee startle, 
At me, thy poor, earth-born companion, 
An' fellow-mortal! 

I doubt na, whyles, but thou may thieve; 
What then? poor beastie, thou maun live! 
A daimen-icker in a thrave 
'S a sma' request: 
I'll get a blessin wi' the lave, 
An' never miss't! 

Thy wee-bit housie, too, in ruin! 
It's silly wa's the win's are strewin! 
An' naething, now, to big a new ane, 
O' foggage green! 
An' bleak December's winds ensuin, 
Baith snell an' keen!

Thou saw the fields laid bare an' wast, 
An' weary Winter comin fast, 
An' cozie here, beneath the blast, 
Thou thought to dwell, 
Till crash! the cruel coulter past 
Out thro' thy cell. 

That wee-bit heap o' leaves an' stibble, 
Has cost thee monie a weary nibble! 
Now thou's turn'd out, for a' thy trouble, 
But house or hald. 
To thole the Winter's sleety dribble, 
An' cranreuch cauld! 

But Mousie, thou are no thy-lane, 
In proving foresight may be vain: 
The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men, 
Gang aft agley, 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, 
For promis'd joy! 

Still, thou art blest, compar'd wi' me! 
The present only toucheth thee: 
But Och! I backward cast my e'e, 
On prospects drear! 
An' forward, tho' I canna see, 
I guess an' fear! *​


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> *Wee, sleekit, cowran, tim'rous beastie,
> O, what panic's in thy breastie!
> Thou need na start awa sae hasty,
> Wi' bickering brattle!
> ...



wow Am i just TOO drunk to understand this blah?!?!?!


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> wow Am i just TOO drunk to understand this blah?!?!?!


It's Scottish; of _course_ you can't understand it...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> It's Scottish; of _course_ you can't understand it...



whewwwwwwwwwwww thank goodness!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> How dare you make fun of me like this, rant rant!



Bleh ahem urm yada. Wicker blah yada message board. Blah blah rant kvetch ahhhhhhh. Humma humma it seems etc. etc. artificial plastic kilt preferable you know the drill. Blah blah best wishes have nice day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2009)

That's just a blah in a fake kilt.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 21, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> It's Scottish; of _course_ you can't understand it...


You can't?? Hehe.. thats funny to me.. though it is kinna auld scots so sme of the words are a bit different from the scots we speak today..I had to recite that poem in school. lmao


----------



## mergirl (Jun 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> You can't?? Hehe.. thats funny to me.. though it is kinna auld scots so sme of the words are a bit different from the scots we speak today..I had to recite that poem in school. lmao


Here it is translated.

To a mouse (On turning her up in her nest with the plough, November 1785.)

Small, sleek, cowering, timorous beast,
O, what a panic is in your breast!
You need not start away so hasty
With hurrying scamper!
I would be loath to run and chase you,
With murdering plough-staff.

I'm truly sorry man's dominion
Has broken Nature's social union,
And justifies that ill opinion
Which makes thee startle
At me, thy poor, earth born companion
And fellow mortal!

I doubt not, sometimes, but you may steal;
What then? Poor beast, you must live!
An odd ear in twenty-four sheaves
Is a small request;
I will get a blessing with what is left,
And never miss it.

Your small house, too, in ruin!
It's feeble walls the winds are scattering!
And nothing now, to build a new one,
Of coarse grass green!
And bleak December's winds coming,
Both bitter and keen!

You saw the fields laid bare and wasted,
And weary winter coming fast,
And cozy here, beneath the blast,
You thought to dwell,
Till crash! the cruel plough past
Out through your cell.

That small bit heap of leaves and stubble,
Has cost you many a weary nibble!
Now you are turned out, for all your trouble,
Without house or holding,
To endure the winter's sleety dribble,
And hoar-frost cold.

But Mouse, you are not alone,
In proving foresight may be vain:
The best laid schemes of mice and men
Go often askew,
And leaves us nothing but grief and pain,
For promised joy!

Still you are blest, compared with me!
The present only touches you:
But oh! I backward cast my eye,
On prospects dreary!
And forward, though I cannot see,
I guess and fear!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Here it is translated.
> 
> To a mouse (On turning her up in her nest with the plough, November 1785.)
> 
> ...



GREAT!

We have a wee Scot-chen translating into the ENGLISH. Could somebody please translate this Scot-english into real English? You know the American English?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Here it is translated.
> 
> To a mouse (On turning her up in her nest with the plough, November 1785.)
> 
> ...





Thanks! I was looking for a load of blah to use as kindling.

You are a pal, mer.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 22, 2009)

And _I_ am now happy to have put 12th Grade British Literature to good use...


----------



## mergirl (Jun 22, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Thanks! I was looking for a load of blah to use as kindling.
> 
> You are a pal, mer.


Grrrrr why i aught to!!!! *shaking fist* Thats Robert Burns you are slagging off hen!! Though, when i see the English translaton it doesn't sound as good as the auld scots..hmm.. I would take a shit on an American flag and burn it but most Americans wouldnt care anyway as they are all Scottish and Irish anyway.
BLAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> GREAT!
> 
> We have a wee Scot-chen translating into the ENGLISH. Could somebody please translate this Scot-english into real English? You know the American English?


To an American mouse

Oi mouse.
Fuck you
If you want me to apoligise for wrecking your house
then you can take me on the tyra banks show..
and ricci too
Anyway.. My crapper is MUCH bigger than your shitty pad
If you take grain to feed your mouse family, its my constitutional right to shoot you..
with my gun.
Its just too bad
You might be frightend by a terrorist now, 
but my pain is worse than yours
as i have to endure the exestential pain of knowing that an even bigger terrorist might be comming in the future..
Now get me a coors!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 22, 2009)

And remember that if it wasn't for Rabbie Burns then Catcher In The Rye wouldn't have been - at least I haven't called anyone a numpty yet


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> We usually burn Edward woodward in a big wicker man. Then have a haggis feast and orgy!



In the United States there is a ceremony called "Burning Man". Men gather to get in touch with their inner power and potential. and then burn a giant Wicker Man ( but they don't put anyone in it).
I liked the movie "Wicker Man" , the original is so scary. 

oh I almost forgot, yada yada ya.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Is yada the new blah?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> In the United States there is a ceremony called "Burning Man". Men gather to get in touch with their inner power and potential. and then burn a giant Wicker Man ( but they don't put anyone in it).
> I liked the movie "Wicker Man" , the original is so scary.
> 
> oh I almost forgot, yada yada ya.


Yes..I'm sure this is a Uk thing. I'm not sure if its Scottish but the film 'the wicker man' was set on a Scottish Island.. erm can't remember which one.. haha i am a well of knowledge am i not?? haha
Blah blah!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Is yada the new blah?


hmm,,maby..Yada's the yiddish Blah i think.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> And remember that if it wasn't for Rabbie Burns then Catcher In The Rye wouldn't have been - at least I haven't called anyone a numpty yet


Exactly.. also you wouldn't have a poem called "cock up your beaver"!! Seriously, he has a poem called..."Cock up your beaver"!!!!!!!!!!!!
A beaver of course is an old fashioned hat which you would cock up to the passing ladies!!
hahaha blah blah...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 23, 2009)

I liked early yada, before it got commercial.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I liked early yada, before it got commercial.


Thats just cause you are cool or set in your ways..one of those things.. both good!


----------



## Suze (Jun 23, 2009)

Yada means: "to know in a relational sense." 

tis true!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

So when people say "Yada yada yada"
They are saying.."to know in a relational sense, to know in a relational sense, to know in a relational sense" ??
What maaaadness is this??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2009)

That's no madness, that's Blahrtaaa!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Being fat, rich and queer is illegal apparently!!
Blah..ha ha ha..ha ha..boo hoo boo hoo
If you don't Blah You cry!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmm,.......i don't know what everyone else thinks but i feel this thread has outlived any potential it may have had and should be closed!!!!!!!


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't think so; there's more where _that_ came from! 

*'Twas in the month of December, and in the year 1883,
That a monster whale came to Dundee,
Resolved for a few days to sport and play,
And devour the small fishes in the silvery Tay.

So the monster whale did sport and play
Among the innocent little fishes in the beautiful Tay,
Until he was seen by some men one day,
And they resolved to catch him without delay.

When it came to be known a whale was seen in the Tay,
Some men began to talk and say,
We must try and catch this monster of a whale,
So come on, brave boys, and never say fail.

Then the people together in crowds did run,
Resolved to capture the whale and to have some fun!
So small boats were launched on the silvery Tay,
While the monster of the deep did sport and play.

Oh! it was a most fearful and beautiful sight,
To see it lashing the water with its tail all its might,
And making the water ascend like a shower of hail,
With one lash of its ugly and mighty tail.

Then the water did descend on the men in the boats,
Which wet their trousers and also their coats;
But it only made them the more determined to catch the whale,
But the whale shook at them his tail.

Then the whale began to puff and to blow,
While the men and the boats after him did go,
Armed well with harpoons for the fray,
Which they fired at him without dismay.

And they laughed and grinned just like wild baboons,
While they fired at him their sharp harpoons:
But when struck with the harpoons he dived below,
Which filled his pusuers' hearts with woe:

Because they guessed they had lost a prize,
Which caused the tears to well up in their eyes;
And in that their anticipations were only right,
Because he sped on to Stonehaven with all his might:

And was first seen by the crew of a Gourdon fishing boat,
Which they thought was a big cobble upturned afloat;
But when they drew near they saw it was a whale,
So they resolved to tow it ashore without fail.

So they got a rope from each boat tied around his tail,
And landed their burden at Stonehaven without fail;
And when the people saw it their voices they did raise,
Decalaring that the brave fishermen deserved great praise.

And my opinion is that God sent the whale in time of need,
No matter what other people may think or what is their creed;
I know fishermen in general are often very poor
And God in His goodness sent it to drive poverty from their door.

So Mr. John Wood has bought it for two hundred and twenty-six pound,
And has brought it to Dundee all safe and all sound;
Which measures forty feet in length from the snout to the tail,
So I advise the people far and near to see it without fail.

Then hurrah! for the mighty monster whale,
Which has got seventeen feet four inches from tip to tip of a tail!
Which can be seen for a sixpence or a shilling,
That is to say, if the people all are willing.*​


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2009)

Mer, would that mean that YOU would be closed down?

I need to know the answer, before I tell you what I think about what you said.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Close this blah down? No more blah? No blah!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, as you know, this thread is in essence my life blood, so were it to close a little bit of me would invariably be closed down ..yes.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Don't think so; there's more where _that_ came from!
> 
> *'Twas in the month of December, and in the year 1883,
> That a monster whale came to Dundee,
> ...


True True.. you make a good point.. xx


----------



## mergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hmm,.......i don't know what everyone else thinks but i feel this thread has outlived any potential it may have had and should be closed!!!!!!!


Its not in me to be a snark...in essence what i was doing there was performing a pastiche of a mod in the main board. There i said it.
Anyway..it was a little O.C.D .. Like you know..the feeling you get in the "What do you like most about me" thread and you want to just say "Nothing" but you dont want to hurt peoples feelings..plus it wouldnt be true and would be a joke gone too far..
ya know?? ya know??
I wonder what would happen if i 'accused' people of being gay in every post in Dims??
Do you think i would get banned?
The posts would be deleted?
hmm.. its an intersting though..
Anyway, for what its worth i think you are all queer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

I am queer, but in another sense of the word than you apparently think.

*summons a dragon to guard this thread*


----------



## mergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I am queer, but in another sense of the word than you apparently think.
> 
> *summons a dragon to guard this thread*


No..i ment queer in the way you mean too! 
Oh yay! A Dragon.. Is it mossy??
oh wait...she is a Gorgon..
Can we have one of those too??


----------



## mergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> No..i ment queer in the way you mean too!
> Oh yay! A Dragon.. Is it mossy??
> oh wait...she is a Gorgon..
> Can we have one of those too??


That reminds me..i have a song about sirens called 'whore of babalore' about it not being the sirens fault that stupid sailors crashed into the rocks because they sing so nicely.. I need to look it out and put it on my myspace...hmm.. After my exam.. 

Whore of Babalore

There was a whore of Babalore
Melvin was his name
He met a bird, who was good with words
And he'll never eat again
He'll never eat again

You thought she was singing to you
but she just sings to everyone

Although her voice it drew him in
She never ment it to
She spent so long singing on her own
i bet he never knew that
Bet he never knew

Love's all she's asking from him
Its all she'd ask of anyone

He tied some ropes around of her
She turned those bonds to flames
He fell back, his world was black
A siren can't be tamed 
No, a siren can't be tamed

You thought she was singing to you
But she just sings to everyone...


(middle 8th)
She sings, oh anything you want her to/o
She sings oh anything
and when you want her
then she'll stop.

Then a verse or something...
hmm..its hard to hear it unless you are listening..



Anyway.. my blah is..i feel sorry for She 'Monsters' of mythology.. as they get a bad press..That song was slighty metaphorical of course..well totally metaphorical.. but still..
anyway.. i would love a pic of a dragon..


----------



## mergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is Medusa to guard this post... i didnt know she was so breasty!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh wait.. apparently her boobs are too big to fit on this post.. i am having problems re-sizing her.. Can anyone from the weight board help???
I'm basically looking for a Gorgon with snake hair who when i look at turns me to stone but has a fantastic pair of tits.. Please pst px tnks!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

What do you think about this one?







Busty enough?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 25, 2009)

All I have is _Mad_usa. Won't turn you to stone, but has decent enough tits (which is the most important thing, really).


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Well... Not really my kind of girl, this. Boobs are overrated, IMO. 

A nice blah is way more important.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> That reminds me..i have a song about sirens called 'whore of babalore' about it not being the sirens fault that stupid sailors crashed into the rocks because they sing so nicely.. I need to look it out and put it on my myspace...hmm.. After my exam..
> 
> Whore of Babalore
> 
> ...



I prefer............Whore of Blabylon......


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 25, 2009)

Equal Opportunity Blah, for GEF:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Is it mossy??
> oh wait...she is a Gorgon..
> Can we have one of those too??




* waits until someone posts a likeness she can live with *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Equal Opportunity Blah, for GEF:




Don't forget that my relationship with men is usually some type of love/hate thing.........so I see that and get so excited....that I want to punch him in it.

I try very hard not to listen to the voices..........:doh: :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I prefer............Whore of Blabylon......


yes..i was looking for a title and wanted to to rhyme so totally cheated. I make up words a lot. haha.
Oh wait.. i just got it! Goddam brain. hahaha... see this is why i Blah you!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2009)

Thia tends to be getting blahbylonic...


----------



## mergirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> What do you think about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see.. its not really about the tits for me its more about the snakes.  Alas..
See..i'm wondering why tits are important to a Gorgon, seeing there were only 3 made and 2 were imortal (though i havn't seen those two gorgons about so they must be hiding) ...but i dont imagine they would have to feed their young..so really had no need for lady breasts. Now, personally i think its funny that some find a creature attractive so long as it has tits. Hmm.. in saying that the Centor in Harry Potter was very dashing!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Thia tends to be getting blahbylonic...


haha.. yes it it!! Blahh!! wonderful!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> All I have is _Mad_usa. Won't turn you to stone, but has decent enough tits (which is the most important thing, really).


I just felt me sex turning to stone. Me old cock sparrow (i just made a typo and it made me sound like a Londoner so i decided just to so with it). I dont even know who she is!! Yeah.. she's just not good enough..
sorry..


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 26, 2009)

Is Blah! the new Meh!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I just felt me sex turning to stone. Me old cock sparrow (i just made a typo and it made me sound like a Londoner so i decided just to so with it). I dont even know who she is!! Yeah.. she's just not good enough..
> sorry..



I'm no fan either.... but where there's tits there's a blah.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 27, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Is Blah! the new Meh!


hmmm i would have to ask a linguistics expert..but i think it could be used in that way. Someone here has proposed its the new "Yada". I feel it can be the new both..


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2009)

Suze said:


> Yada means: "to know in a relational sense."
> 
> tis true!





mergirl said:


> So when people say "Yada yada yada"
> They are saying.."to know in a relational sense, to know in a relational sense, to know in a relational sense" ??
> What maaaadness is this??



This site, YadaYahweh.com attempts to explain it. 

I found much Yada in it, but unfortunately no blah. 

http://yadayahweh.com/


----------



## mergirl (Jun 27, 2009)

Hmm.. interesting.. 
For me Blah means: To ommit what you feel about something and insert blah, so that you can complain about things without getting your posts deleted.
Also, it means etc
or ..Och i canny be bothered.
I quite like Yadda.. because it reminds me of Yoda.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 27, 2009)

Blah say do i. 

View attachment yoda.jpg


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 27, 2009)

Use the Blah Luke!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2009)

I want to be pierced by your blah saber......


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 27, 2009)

So I wonder into this thread expecting blah blah blahs and a giggle and what do I see?

Medusa...

a wang bulge

and... uh.. YODA!

Thank you thread, you deliver blah giggles~ 

^_^ I like


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2009)

You wondered into this thread...?

This makes me blahnder - did you ever wander?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2009)

Que blah de yada? De yada de blah, de blah, de blah, de blah?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2009)

Blah me quando, blah me when...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 28, 2009)

"Blah blah blah, stolen plans, blah blah blah, missing scientists"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Blah blah blah bl...ah *falls asleep* zzzzz-blah zzzz-blah


----------



## mergirl (Jun 30, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> So I wonder into this thread expecting blah blah blahs and a giggle and what do I see?
> 
> Medusa...
> 
> ...


Rep give you would i. 24 hours much rep given has too. sorry am i!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2009)

May the blah be with you.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 30, 2009)

Are you my blahther?????!!!


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 30, 2009)

These are the Blahs your looking for~....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Somehow this sentence doesn't make any blah for me...

Could it be you blahed up "your" and "you're"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Are you my blahther?????!!!


Blah inside you, and you will blah.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Blah inside you, and you will blah.


Tee-hee.
I have limited star wars knowledge.. and i will be very lost very soon!! 
I am going to wait till this thread is about 1000 posts long, when only the die hard people are still here and THEN it will become a secret society.. well not secret.. but a society.. where i will discuss anything i like!!
MUWAHahahahahahahah!!!..
No one can stop me..!!!!
heheheheheheheh
MMMMMMMMMMMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUWAhahahahahahah!!
....
erm.. so any one like fatties?:blush:
i do..i think fatties are hot..
i heart fatties..
erm..
so yeah....
:wubu::wubu:
just.. wait till post 1000....
I know i can count on you master poster timberwolf!!!!!:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Blahahahaahaha...

Sounds like a good blah.

Well, who doesn't like fatties in this board? 

I like them, too.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2009)

Timber! You are a hero amongst men!! A HERO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

The Blah is strong in you.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 1, 2009)

This thread is full of blah-what the blah is going on?! 
Oh yeah,I adore fatties too... :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, the blah is going on.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, thats the whole Blah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2009)

The complete, ultimate blah - like in 42.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

In blah's guide to the blah!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> In blah's guide to the blah!



Blah? I'm feeling very pessimistic as of late, yada, yada . 

Does anyone believe that the yeti or Bigfoot or Sasquatch is real? I'm bored yada ya.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Blah? I'm feeling very pessimistic as of late, yada, yada .
> 
> Does anyone believe that the yeti or Bigfoot or Sasquatch is real? I'm bored yada ya.


Blah to hear that.. i suspect that the yeti is actually a very clever bear which when walking smooshes his foot around to make the print look bigger and then hides behind a bush to giggle when people find the foot print!!
Stop being so pessimistic or i shall blah you!! 
Why so pessimistic??
blee?!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Blah to hear that.. i suspect that the yeti is actually a very clever bear which when walking smooshes his foot around to make the print look bigger and then hides behind a bush to giggle when people find the foot print!!
> Stop being so pessimistic or i shall blah you!!
> Why so pessimistic??
> blee?!


ps. see where you are from "oregun" Is that where you shoot people who eat your oreos?? Its very American!!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ps. see where you are from "oregun" Is that where you shoot people who eat your oreos?? Its very American!!



It is actualy a place that people often do not pronounce correctly. So, I spelled Oregon into "Oregun"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2009)

In the blah of the night...


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> It is actualy a place that people often do not pronounce correctly. So, I spelled Oregon into "Oregun"


How do they mis pronounce it? Or e gone?
Its like when People mis pronounce Edinburgh- It should be ed-in-bur-ah and people say 'ed-in-bro' and ed-in-burg!!!!! gahhhhhh!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh,, that was the 500th post.. half way towards a secret soiciety of erm secrets..and stuff.. and also a bit of murder and a nice piece of cake and a cup of tea..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2009)

The Secret Society of Blah is on it's way...


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont know about you but ..i'm excited!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2009)

Blahahahahahahahaah!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

I KNOW!!
:happy:
:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

bLAHHH how do i blah if i blah a big blah or not?!?!! Oh Blatherrrrrrr


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

well..can you feel anything going in?? blah!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> well..can you feel anything going in?? blah!



Holy BLAHHHHH Laughing my blahhhing blah off!!

Ummmm YES!!!! lol I Meant the blah of the blah on the outter blah not the inner blahhhhhhhh gessh 

Thats it! I am sending you a BLAH of my Blahhhh!!! give me ur email BLAH !!!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Holy BLAHHHHH Laughing my blahhhing blah off!!
> 
> Ummmm YES!!!! lol I Meant the blah of the blah on the outter blah not the inner blahhhhhhhh gessh
> 
> Thats it! I am sending you a BLAH of my Blahhhh!!! give me ur email BLAH !!!!!!!!


OH BLah!! thats right.. erm.. well.. if you bend over and can see them dangle maby you have big ones... I'm not a gynocologyst unfortunately, i have just seen a lot of Blahs!!


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 3, 2009)

o.o... I think I just Blahed myself

... I don't think anyone saw


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

Never blah too sure about that... I've seen blahtures of you blahing yourself...


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 4, 2009)

I blahed so hard I got a leg cramp. 
Then my blah rolled over and blahed blahed.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

muwahahahablahblhablhablhablah..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

Blahahahahahahahaaaaaaargh!

*cough cough*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh Oh - a bad case of Swine Blah!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 6, 2009)

BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Chooooo!
Gah! Two of my friends had swine flu.. eeek!
Thank god i havn't actually seen them for about a year!¬!


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 8(&*^&%$%^$#blahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

fucking married no bah fucking bla for me! I want more blah!! NOW!!! blahdammit


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> fucking married no bah fucking bla for me! I want more blah!! NOW!!! blahdammit



blah blah blah blah blah BLAH BLAH. 

Is that enough blah?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> blah blah blah blah blah BLAH BLAH.
> 
> Is that enough blah?



dont even get me started blah blah BLAHHH


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

What's up with all that blahma?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2009)

Bring all the good blah blah back.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

mel said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 8(&*^&%$%^$#blahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I Blah how you feel!! BLLLLAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> fucking married no bah fucking bla for me! I want more blah!! NOW!!! blahdammit


hmm i thought you were Blahmigimous..?? 
Can't you Blah other people too??


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm i thought you were Blahmigimous..??
> Can't you Blah other people too??



Blahmiscuous? Or the dreaded blahnogomous? Blahmigimous is NOT a word. 

Cuz I chekd it.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

blahigimous IS SO a word.. its in my mer dictionary of Blah!
Blamiscuous=Blahing with a lot of people
Blahnogomous=Only Blahing with one
Blahigimous=Being able to Blah with different people.
There is also Blahamerism=which is being in blahlove with more than one blah. 
Its a whole Lexicon of Blah really..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

There's a blahmongous pile of blah outside this thread...


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

yup! I want to know how to do the wee blah blah purple jumping guys!!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 7, 2009)

Michael Jackson - The King of Blah!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Michael Blahson.. blee blee.. wee tear..
stupid sexy children getting the King of Blah into trouble like that!!!!!
Grrrrr why i aught to!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

uh......blah?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> uh......blah?


Blah yeah!! please come join our 7/7 party spanky!!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Blah yeah!! please come join our 7/7 party spanky!!


Now..IMAGINE..there was a main board post saying "please join our african/American celebration party" and it got deleted twice without explaination... i think there would be a wee bit of a fucking riot! I would be angry at that too of course!~!
What is this weird queer fear???
We need a revolution. 
I am so angry i could cry!!!!!!!!!!!!
There are so many pish main board threads.. why 
WHY!!!! does inviting people to a gay party get deleted!!??


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know what a 7/7 party is, but if GD is there in a bikini........just kidding! 

Most of the time I think of our little Scottish blahmeister as something akin to this cute little feller.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

Then the rant above makes me realize there is a wee bit of this underneath.....


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, they are what you think they are......

Blahzmanian Devils, just the Scottish variety. With Boston-sourced Rootbeer breath.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

lmao.. she isn't in at the moment.. but she shall get her bikini on if you are coming i'm sure! lol 
aww.. is that a wee tazmanian devil.. yeah.. i'm a bit like them.. i stink and i'm a bit evil..but i have a cute nose..


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

aww Blahzmanian devils.. i bet they eat haggis..
you cheered me up lovely chap. ..
I was RAGING! and now i'm just sad..


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> lmao.. she isn't in at the moment.. but she shall get her bikini on if you are coming i'm sure! lol
> aww.. is that a wee tazmanian devil.. yeah.. i'm a bit like them.. i stink and i'm a bit evil..but i have a cute nose..



Oh stop it.....smile! 

They don't stink. But when they want to be heard.....


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

i like how you said 'smile' then illustrated it 
anyway
come.http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61105


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Now, what the blah is blahing on here?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Now, what the blah is blahing on here?


och..blah blah aphobic blahness..
sorry.. o got all blah.. and anoyed.. 
Its not fair..
I'm tired of fighting though..so i shall just Blahhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> och..blah blah aphobic blahness..
> sorry.. o got all blah.. and anoyed..
> Its not fair..
> I'm tired of fighting though..so i shall just Blahhhhhhhhhh!!



I just don't understand how _anyone_ can be blahaphobic...that's just mean.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2009)

This thread is just a big pile of steaming blahs.....


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> I just don't understand how _anyone_ can be blahaphobic...that's just mean.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This thread is just a big pile of steaming blahs.....



I agree with you both!


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey now. You need to lay off the caffeine for a bit, young lady. I am incredibly old yet totally with it, I am, but all this shouting and hollering hurts my ears. Does your mama know you talk like that, huh? 



mergirl said:


> Fuck you fuck you fuck you!!
> Blah blah blah blah!! ...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

well all this just sucks BLAH!!
I want Mergirl back!!!
2 hours should have been her time out!! not 2 weeks!!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 7, 2009)

She was blahnned?

Damn.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

In danger of repeating myself...

What the blah is blahing on here?

(Yes, I read that post about the blahnning topic, but... )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, after a little blah and some blahing, I think I blah what's blahing on here.

Someone failed in blahtrolling her blahmper...





That's not good, especially for someone who wants to blah a secret society. You always - I repeat: *always* - have to blahtrol your blahmper if you want to be a good leader of a secret society.


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 8, 2009)

Blah blah miss you *mer* blah blah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm quite sure that she'll return blah.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Why is it so blah here?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

so blah with out our girl,... the BLAH girl!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Blahther!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 13, 2009)

BLAH POLL

What is our mergirl going to do?

1. Never blahs back, ever, blah blah blah EVER
2. Blahs back 336 hours, 0 minutes, 0 seconds from being blahhned. 
3. Blahs back after long period. Several blahs, even 34 blahs or EVEN after 3.1415 blahdy blah blahs
4. Lurks. Blah blah blah, more lurking....
5. BLAH
6. I lurve me some Blah with whipped blah blah


I choose #2. 
But I want #6. With a blaherry on top. 


blah.


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 13, 2009)

Will she blah back soon? :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

Spanky said:


> BLAH POLL
> 
> What is our mergirl going to do?
> 
> ...



blah for # 5


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> BLAH POLL
> 
> What is our mergirl going to do?
> 
> ...


Well, I guess #7 would be the right blah...


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 14, 2009)

You know, in honor of *mergirl*, let's put on some more Burns: 

*
Fairest maid on Devon banks,
Crystal Devon, winding Devon,
Wilt thou lay that frown aside,
And smile as thou were wont to do?
Full well thou knowst I love thee, dear!
Couldst thou to malice lend an ear!
O! did not love exclaim Forbear,
Nor use a faithful lover so.

Then come, thou fairest of the fair,
Those wonted smiles, O let me share;
And by thy beauteous self I swear,
No love but thine my heart shall know.
Fairest maid on Devon banks,
Crystal Devon, winding Devon,
Wilt thou lay that frown aside,
And smile as thou were wont to do?

Come, let me take thee to my breast,
And pledge we ne'er shall sunder;
And I shall spurn as vilest dust
The world's wealth and grandeur:
And do I hear my Jeanie own
That equal transports move her?
I ask for dearest life alone,
That I may live to love her.

Thus, in my arms, wi' a' her charms,
I clasp my countless treasure;
I'll seek nae mair o' Heav'n to share,
Tha sic a moment's pleasure:
And by thy e'en sae bonie blue,
I swear I'm thine for ever!
And on thy lips I seal my vow,
And break it shall I never.*​


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay, _more_ Burns! 

*Ha! whaur ye gaun, ye crowlin ferlie?
Your impudence protects you sairly;
I canna say but ye strunt rarely,
Owre gauze and lace;
Tho', faith! I fear ye dine but sparely
On sic a place.

Ye ugly, creepin, blastit wonner,
Detested, shunn'd by saunt an' sinner,
How daur ye set your fit upon her-
Sae fine a lady?
Gae somewhere else and seek your dinner
On some poor body.

Swith! in some beggar's haffet squattle;
There ye may creep, and sprawl, and sprattle,
Wi' ither kindred, jumping cattle,
In shoals and nations;
Whaur horn nor bane ne'er daur unsettle
Your thick plantations.

Now haud you there, ye're out o' sight,
Below the fatt'rels, snug and tight;
Na, faith ye yet! ye'll no be right,
Till ye've got on it-
The verra tapmost, tow'rin height
O' Miss' bonnet.

My sooth! right bauld ye set your nose out,
As plump an' grey as ony groset:
O for some rank, mercurial rozet,
Or fell, red smeddum,
I'd gie you sic a hearty dose o't,
Wad dress your droddum.

I wad na been surpris'd to spy
You on an auld wife's flainen toy;
Or aiblins some bit dubbie boy,
On's wyliecoat;
But Miss' fine Lunardi! fye!
How daur ye do't?

O Jeany, dinna toss your head,
An' set your beauties a' abread!
Ye little ken what cursed speed
The blastie's makin:
Thae winks an' finger-ends, I dread,
Are notice takin'.

O wad some Power the giftie gie us
To see oursels as ithers see us!
It wad frae mony a blunder free us,
An' foolish notion:
What airs in dress an' gait wad lea'e us,
An' ev'n devotion!*​


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 17, 2009)

Bring Blah-k mergirl and let mergirl bring the BLAH!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 17, 2009)

After Robert Burns

To A Blah
Address to a Blah

Robert Burns (turns in his grave)

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain o' the Blah-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye wordy of a grace
As lang's my arm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Good to see that the power of the blah is unstoppable...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel the need, the need for Blah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Let it blah.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2009)

For those about to blah........I blah you


----------



## mossystate (Jul 18, 2009)

I was able to call mer a harpy this morn.......was kinda nice, to tell ya the truth.





blah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

The night of the living blah...


----------



## imfree (Jul 18, 2009)

Blah Blah Ms MerGirl Come Back.

To this tune.
Weird Al-Star Wars American Pie Parody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Amm3UuZ0k


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2009)

What a blah. I'm not allowed to see it due to copyright limitations...


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey *Wolf*, don't make it bad;
Take a sad blah and make it blooper.
Remember to let her into your heart,
Then you can blah to make it blooper.

Hey *Wolf*, don't be afraid:
You were blah to go out and bloop her.
The minute you let her under your blee,
Then you be blah to make it blooper.

_*cue drums*_

...and anytime you feel the blay, 
Hey *Wolf*, refrain,
Don't carry ol' *mer* upon your shoulders;
For well, you know, that it's a bloop who plays it coop
By making his bler a little bloeper.

_*Nah nah, nah nah, nah, nah nah nah, nah...*_

Hey *Wolf*, don't let me down;
You have found *mer*, now bloh and bleh bler.
Remember to let her into your blart,
Then, you can start to blake it bleh bler.

...so, let it out and let it in, 
Hey *Wolf*, begin,
You're waiting for someone to bleh blor with...
...and don't you know that it's just you, 
Hey *Wolf*, you'll do,
The blooh bleh you need is on your shoulder...

_*Nah nah, nah nah, nah, nah nah nah, nah...*_

Hey *Wolf*, don't make it bad:
Take a sad blong and make it bleh bler.
Remember to let *mer* under your blin,
Then you'll begin 
To make it
Better 
Better 
Better 
Better 
Better 
_Better
OH, YEAH!_

Let it blooh, 
_*Nah, nah nah, NAH NAH NAH, nah... NAH NAH NAH, NAH... Hey, *Wolf*...*_

Aw, *Wolfie*, *Wolf*, *Wolf wolfie*, wow! 
BAM! BLAM! 
Let it blooh! 

_*NAH NAH NAH, nah... NAH NAH NAH, NAH... Hey, *Wolf*...*_

(Continues for six more minutes )​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2009)

A Blahtels song... :blink:


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 20, 2009)

Blooh one!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 21, 2009)

Anticipating the return, BLAH.

mer has had so much time on her hands, BLAH.

she cured cancer, blah 
she circumnavigated the globe, blah blah
she discovered time travel, blah blah blah
and put the first Scot on the moon, ACH blah blah blah
(actually she put TWO Scots on the moon, I mean they HATE to drink alone)

Time to come back before you discover the fountain of youth. BLAH.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2009)

That's some spankin' blah...


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 21, 2009)

One day more, one day more, 
One day closer and nearer to my *mer*! :happy:​


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 21, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> One day more, one day more,
> One day closer and nearer to my *mer*! :happy:​



amen to that!! i miss her terribly


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree... There's a hole in this thread.

Blah!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 22, 2009)

BLah! :wubu:  :blush:   
Blah blah blah..
You Fuck
Touch the old!
BLAH!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 22, 2009)

OH BLAH! 

Someone hacked into mer's profile, un-banned her and now is posting. BLAH BLAH BLAH. 

Somebody help! Blahdy blahdy blahdy blah. 

I can tell the typing doesn't have that signature Scotty accent. 

Blahsphemous.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> OH BLAH!
> 
> Someone hacked into mer's profile, un-banned her and now is posting. BLAH BLAH BLAH.
> 
> ...


 GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR feek ya jobby scunnerin blahoch ochblah!!
Is that better


----------



## Spanky (Jul 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR feek ya jobby scunnerin blahoch ochblah!!
> Is that better



ZOMG! 


mer's back! How YOU doin? 


Oh, and blah, blah blah blah blah blah blha blhajflaijalfhvf apfnaofina;aifnvoinfalnlvlblavlshlvhalhblahbl blbahlbhal JOBBY.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ZOMG!
> 
> 
> mer's back! How YOU doin?
> ...



Yeah, you know.. Blah blah.. i was JUST putting the finishing touches on the 'fountain of youth' when i got unbanned.. och well.. i guess we will all just have to get old!  och Jobbies!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, that's blah. Mer's back!

To quote the Blahtels:

Blah! Blah! Blah!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey, that's blah. Mer's back!
> 
> To quote the Blahtels:
> 
> Blah! Blah! Blah!



Yeah blah no blah yeah blah no blah!!!

"With a Blah like that you know it can't be bad"


----------



## mergirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> Hey, hey, hey now. You need to lay off the caffeine for a bit, young lady. I am incredibly old yet totally with it, I am, but all this shouting and hollering hurts my ears. Does your mama know you talk like that, huh?



Sorry papa Fa!!!.. Think i need a good spanky-ing! Even though i was totally misquoted there from a deleted post!!! Isn't that illegal!! 
Oh..also, i don't drink caffine..


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 22, 2009)

oh blah di oh blah da welcome hoooooome~ la la la laa welcome home~


----------



## mergirl (Jul 22, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> oh blah di oh blah da welcome hoooooome~ la la la laa welcome home~



Mwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh blah blah!!:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope you blahed your lesson...


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2009)

*MerGirl:
You know there's more than two threads in Dims devoted to you! What are you a Blahing Celebrity or something ?..* 

*By the way (((( Welcome Back ))))*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> *Sorry papa *Fa!!!.. Think i need a good spanky-ing! Even though i was totally misquoted there from a deleted post!!! Isn't that illegal!!
> Oh..also, i don't drink caffine..



LMFAO hahhahahhahahaha


----------



## Spanky (Jul 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *MerGirl:
> You know there's more than two threads in Dims devoted to you! What are you a Blahing Celebrity or something ?..*
> 
> *By the way (((( Welcome Back ))))*



Fixed the back fer ya Tony!

I got yer blahck.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Fixed the back fer ya Tony!
> 
> I got yer blahck.



*LOL , thanks again Spanks *


----------



## mergirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I hope you blahed your lesson...


I just learned how to be more blah and less BLAH!!!



tonynyc said:


> *MerGirl:
> You know there's more than two threads in Dims devoted to you! What are you a Blahing Celebrity or something ?..*
> 
> *By the way (((( Welcome Back ))))*



Hmm.. i think people think i'm Rosie o' Donnel..
hehe..thanks for the welcome! Blah!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 23, 2009)

Yer all a bunch o' blahdy blahsdtards. BLAH!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yer all a bunch o' blahdy blahsdtards. BLAH!



I agree! . PM me with what you really wanted to say!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I just learned how to be more blah and less BLAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Rosie O' Donnel 
That's a Blahing insult 
You Blahing Better than that  *


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm waiting for a mechanic to pick up my dad's blah, which is just so blah.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Rosie O' Donnel
> That's a Blahing insult
> You Blahing Better than that  *



Aww..now you are just being too blahing sweet!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2009)

View attachment blah_blah_blah.jpg




Blah _¿ ? ¿ ? ¿ ? ¿ ?_





:blink:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 67615
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blah Dominos!!! :wubu: This is the best post on here yet!!. Well cept for mine that got deleted!!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

hmmmm does this work??


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Swampy!!!! This Is The Best Thing Ever!!!!!
ever


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Swampy!!!! This Is The Best Thing Ever!!!!!
> ever





your welcome! :bow: :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Blah Dominos!!! :wubu: This is the best post on here yet!!. Well cept for mine that got deleted!!





Glad you liked the pic .. I added photo effects to it .... I wanted it to look "trippy" hehehehe


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Glad you liked the pic .. I added photo effects to it .... I wanted it to look "trippy" hehehehe



haha.. yes.. i thought i had taken acid in an old mans pub there for a second! haha x


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2009)

Now that's blah... :blink:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 26, 2009)

*
It's Blahing shame- I miss talking about Blahing Politics and Blahing Politicians
*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Aren't there special forums for this out there? I mean, most time, this would be off-topic blahing, wouldn't it?

Besides - love that pic, so true...


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 26, 2009)

EPIC BLAH.​


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 26, 2009)

For those about to Blah - We Salute You


----------



## mergirl (Jul 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> It's Blahing shame- I miss talking about Blahing Politics and Blahing Politicians
> *



you can still blah about politics. We have a Secret facebook Hydepark you can join. Just ask Fa man stan or miss vickie to add you..
oh Blah!!!!!!!!!!:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 27, 2009)

Cordon Blah.


----------



## Chef (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## mergirl (Jul 27, 2009)

fooooooooooooooooooooooooo
youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

BLAH!


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 27, 2009)

*Blah bah blah for plah nah plah nah
Blah mah kah wah yarmen pooshka mensa
Meenie weenie blohker du yah yay hum
Du waie -- mi, deemna croz.*​


----------



## moore2me (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's something more traditional . . . 

View attachment blah1.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Jul 28, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Here's something more traditional . . .



Ohhhh i Like this!! I can't WAIT for xmas Blahs!!!


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 28, 2009)

_O Blahby blah, 
The blahs blah blahtly blahing, 
Blah bloopy blee blah blah blee 
Blae bloe bluhr..._​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Ever seen a lopsided blah?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Ever seen a lopsided blah?



Never. What do they Blah like?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Ever seen a lopsided blah?



i just happen to have lopsided blahs  one blah is always bigger than the other blah!! how does a blah fix such blahhh??!?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

With a blahblower, perhaps?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2009)

If I only could, I would make a deal with blah, and get him to blah our places.....


You don't want to blah me? Is it tearing you to blahdom?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Are you blahing to me? Or to yourself?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2009)

haiku blah



blah, so blah, today
day before had blah
more blah tomorrow

:doh:


sheep eat morning grass
the day breaks and the sun shines
baaa blaah baaa blaah baaaaa


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

It's all blah...


----------



## mergirl (Aug 1, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> haiku blah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.. i like haiku's.. even though, i don' really know the rules of them,,
BLAH!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

i was going to come up with a great Blah - but the weather in Glasgow's been so Blah my mind's gone Blah.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 1, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> i was going to come up with a great Blah - but the weather in Glasgow's been so Blah my mind's gone Blah.



yeah..its blaaahhh alright. Right now i'm at my pals flat in partick ...Ahhh summer in Glasgow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

How blah is the weather over there?


----------



## S13Drifter (Aug 3, 2009)

If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is around to hear it, and it lands on a clown. Does anyone care? ^_^


----------



## mergirl (Aug 3, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> How blah is the weather over there?



Its just 'Blah' not too anything.. just 'blah'! Hows the weather where you are?
hmm.. i don't normally blah about the weather though that is a very British thing to do apparently!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

The weather reminds me of Blahpril... Just some degrees warmer.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2009)

I will silently say something quite "blah" and then be on my way.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 9, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> I will silently say something quite "blah" and then be on my way.



Don't think i didnt hear you. I am very good at hearing white! Blah!


----------



## Risible (Aug 9, 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

Risible said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxx



*OH Blah! Not You Too* 







*Who the Blah do you think you are- when we have enough Blahing nonsense going on over  Over Here  *


----------



## Risible (Aug 9, 2009)

Uh oh. I was experimenting with a poll and - how embarrassing - posted this thread. Well, blah that.

Sorry, Mergirl! I'll merge this blah thread with your original, and inimitable, blah thread!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2009)

What the blah is going on here?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

*We've lost control over this Blahing thread... 
We are in the Blahing Outer Limits*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2009)

You mean, we're in the outer blahs?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes that's what I'm Blahing met- - got me all Blahing Blah that this has all been some Blahing experiment....


----------



## mergirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Risible said:


> Uh oh. I was experimenting with a poll and - how embarrassing - posted this thread. Well, blah that.
> 
> Sorry, Mergirl! I'll merge this blah thread with your original, and inimitable, blah thread!



Its ok. Blah is a sexy issue these days..i can see why everyone wants a slice of the action!!! 
You can never get enough BLaaaahhh is what i think. I both love and hate this thread in equal measures...It is honest and a lot of shit too!


----------



## Risible (Aug 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Its ok. Blah is a sexy issue these days..i can see why everyone wants a slice of the action!!!
> You can never get enough BLaaaahhh is what i think. I both love and hate this thread in equal measures...It is honest and a lot of shit too!



Yeah, that's me ... blahringin' sexy back.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Its ok. Blah is a sexy issue these days..i can see why everyone wants a slice of the action!!!
> You can never get enough BLaaaahhh is what i think. I both love and hate this thread in equal measures...It is honest and a lot of shit too!





Risible said:


> Yeah, that's me ... blahringin' sexy back.



*I think you've both reach a Blahing Summit *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

It might be the first Blahmit, but there are more to come... I can blah it.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I think you've both reach a Blahing Summit *



hahaha. yes i think so! 
Blah!


----------



## Spanky (Aug 13, 2009)

Should we start posting pics of men's BLAHs or parts of men's blahdy blah blahs. 

Tony......you go first.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Should we start posting pics of men's BLAHs or parts of men's blahdy blah blahs.
> 
> Tony......you go first.



*We need to get the Blahing crew ready first *


----------



## Spanky (Aug 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *We need to get the Blahing crew ready first *



And no pics of your blahs. Just your blah, your other blah, and both of your hairy blah blah blahs. I don't care how much peer pressure comes from GEF. 

Crew?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

Blahification Blasphemy ... Blah Blah Blah...

Here's Blahing Contribution .. I'm not too Blahing Happy about it either 






Who is Blahing Next


----------



## mergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Blahification Blasphemy ... Blah Blah Blah...
> 
> Here's Blahing Contribution .. I'm not too Blahing Happy about it either
> 
> ...



OMFG! OK Dimensions- Tonynyc has just cured me of teh gay!!!!
:wubu:
seriously, you should be in action movies..
or porn.. whatever. :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And no pics of your blahs. Just your blah, your other blah, and both of your hairy blah blah blahs. I don't care how much peer pressure comes from GEF.
> 
> Crew?


By hairy Blahs... do you mean wee hairy baw bags?? 

I think you should take a pic of your hairy manbags ...and stick blah to each.. just like they are having a wee conversation. aww...nice


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> OMFG! OK Dimensions- Tonynyc has just cured me of teh gay!!!!
> :wubu:
> seriously, you should be in action movies..
> or porn.. whatever. :blush:



*
LOL Thanks MerGirl: wait till you see the surprizes that Spanky aka "Quadzilla" & the rest of the Crew has for you and this Blahing thread 
*


----------



## mergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> LOL Thanks MerGirl: wait till you see the surprizes that Spanky aka "Quadzilla" & the rest of the Crew has for you and this Blahing thread
> *



bleeeeee!! I cant blaaaaaaaaahing WAIT!!!!
I am a mixture of excited, frightened and aroused!!! :wubu:
canny wait!! yay!!!! 
quadzilla..what are you going to do??
I'll bet it has something to do with bawbags!
:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 13, 2009)

.......... 

View attachment blah.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> ..........



*Blah! Scrabble Blahing Blah! *


----------



## mergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> ..........



haha..
hmm.. i have the letters
L. B. H and A
hmm i quit!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2009)

I see there's still some blahing going on...


----------



## Spanky (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Tony! Oh, yeah?


----------



## mergirl (Aug 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hey Tony! Oh, yeah?



haha..!! Brilliant!! Who would have thought this thread would have turned into a show of male blahdy parts! Fab! 
Nice btw spanky!:happy:
Hope this doesnt mean i have to show my blahgina!!:blush:


----------



## Risible (Aug 14, 2009)

Show us yer blah-its!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 14, 2009)

Risible said:


> Show us yer blah-its!



Oh lmao.. i was actually trying to come up with a Blahism for those and couldn't! So, of course i went for the more crude option. 
Hmm..thought that was not allowed, though man-blahoobs ARE allowed! Life is so unfair at times! 
:happy:


----------



## Risible (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, alas, you're right ... it's not allowed.  Though, if you (general you, here, ladies!) were to cover the blahipples and the aureoblahs, that would be acceptable! 

/blahod


----------



## mergirl (Aug 14, 2009)

Risible said:


> Well, alas, you're right ... it's not allowed.  Though, if you (general you, here, ladies!) were to cover the blahipples and the aureoblahs, that would be acceptable!
> 
> /blahod



*aside to self* tee-hee i'm going to cut head hairs into tiny bits and glue them to my blah-its and pretend they are man blahoobs..bet i get away with it too!!! :happy:
Actually, on second thoughts, too messy and quite frankly horrible.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 14, 2009)

*Is this...






or ...?







*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhm... Blahth?


----------



## comaseason (Aug 14, 2009)

Blahgnetic Poetry.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 14, 2009)

Blahvin and Blahbbes! BlahhhhhhhhhYAY!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

Risible said:


> Well, alas, you're right ... it's not allowed.  Though, if you (general you, here, ladies!) were to cover the blahipples and the aureoblahs, that would be acceptable!
> 
> /blahod



I'm looking at Risible's Avatar- is that Pooch "Blahing us"


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Is this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Blahunderful * :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hey Tony! Oh, yeah?



*Blahzilla Strikes* :bow:


----------



## Risible (Aug 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I'm looking at Risible's Avatar- is that Pooch "Blahing us"



Well, yes he is - but all his blah-its are covered!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

I think he's Blahing us all the way to the Blahing Bank :happy:


----------



## Risible (Aug 14, 2009)

Blah, ha, ha - if banks had any value to him. Why, he'd trade all the blahity-blah banks in the world for a good used pair of panties (not to be blahsgusting, but he *is* a blahg, after all).


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Quite blahtural for a blahg, isn't it?


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 15, 2009)

Blah blah blah...blahdy blah.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Blah blah blah...blahdy blah.



*WTF  A Blahing  Anime*  :happy:  :happy:

*But what a Blahlicious Signature*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just stopping by to say blah.
Have a blah day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2009)

I had an exblahing day... But still can't blah.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's some more blah from me...

Everyone...Blah-Dance!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 17, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Here's some more blah from me...
> 
> Everyone...Blah-Dance!


OMG SO CUTE! Why am i not more into anime??? A chubby dancing bunny girl!? Blah-dy loverly!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> OMG SO CUTE! Why am i not more into anime??? A chubby dancing bunny girl!? Blah-dy loverly!!



Blahunderful Anime :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2009)

I knew this thread wasn't complete without blahramelldansen...


----------



## Spanky (Aug 26, 2009)

This one's called, "Blah ma lama ding dong".


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 26, 2009)

How every man and woman feels


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Well... Blah.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 26, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> How every man and woman feels



Thats so Blahxtist!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2009)

Blahminist


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Blahminist



Isn't that the blaht calling the blahttle blahck you blahvinist!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Blahminist


I blahottally blahhhm!! haha


----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Isn't that the blaht calling the blahttle blahck you blahvinist!


haha i love how we still underblahnd!! The tao of Blah!


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


>


hahahaha!
MORE BLAHCATS PLEASE!!
Can i haz Blaz?? :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hahahaha!
> MORE BLAHCATS PLEASE!!
> Can i haz Blaz?? :wubu:






brave cats r brave


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 27, 2009)

Please, please PLEASE don't run the joke into the ground and turn this into a Blah-O-Blah Cats thread for three pages running. 

Not everyone thinks those blahffin' things are cute and/or funny.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> brave cats r brave


haha..



OneWickedAngel said:


> Please, please PLEASE don't run the joke into the ground and turn this into a Blah-O-Blah Cats thread for three pages running.
> 
> Not everyone thinks those blahffin' things are cute and/or funny.


Aww..Blah cats are silly and funny much better than lol cats! Can we maby have just one more??? Then I would like a pic of Mr T Blahing a dangerous animal!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 27, 2009)

Artsy-blahtsy.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Artsy-blahtsy.


 Sorry, the only art i like is your japanese fat lady cartoons, Lol Blahs and Mr T Punching things... anything else is too highblahbrow for me!!!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Artsy-blahtsy.



Though, actually, that IS pretty cool!!:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Artsy-blahtsy.


*
HAHAHAHA! KEWL!*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Sorry, the only art i like is your japanese fat lady cartoons, Lol Blahs and Mr T Punching things... anything else is too highblahbrow for me!!!



*MerGirl : :wubu:

You've made Mr. T so Blahing Happy he wants to do this ....

*







He may start punching and blahing other mean animals later


----------



## MatthewB (Aug 27, 2009)

Mr. T pities the _BLAH!_


----------



## mergirl (Aug 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *MerGirl : :wubu:
> 
> You've made Mr. T so Blahing Happy he wants to do this ....
> 
> ...



Aww.. i cant see..!! What was he doing? Shark punching again?:wubu:
Its funny you never see him doing that in real life.. now THAT would be something!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 28, 2009)

"I ain't gettin on no plane....but i'll punch a shark clean out of the water!!!" 

View attachment mr_t.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Where's the rest of the Blah-Team?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Where's the rest of the Blah-Team?



*Perhaps they're on blahcation?*


----------



## MatthewB (Aug 28, 2009)

Without B. A. Blah-racus? Foh-get about it, _FOO!_


----------



## mergirl (Aug 29, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Without B. A. Blah-racus? Foh-get about it, _FOO!_


I liked blahnibal too. Who was the one who smoked the blahgar? Murdock? Hmm i get them mixed up! Mr T was the best. Bling, dungarees and a mowhawk! The opitomy of cool! Kinna like a man lesbian!


----------



## imfree (Aug 29, 2009)

Here, have half-a-million blahs.


----------



## MatthewB (Aug 30, 2009)

Blah-nk you, *imfree*! Blah-t a _bleh-nerous_ bloh-nation!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Blah blah blah.. fat fat fat..
x y z
weight weight weight?
loss?
gain?
blah blah blah blah
=factor 42 to the power 10 except for when turkey=nom
hu?
mememememememememe..
you?
SCIENCE!???!!
Mr T punching a shark....now THATS what i'm talking about..
shuddup foo's!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

Interesting blahcode...

I'll be away for some blahs. Blah you.


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 1, 2009)

We have all the blah in the bloh-rld...

Blah enough for blife to un-blohld, 

All the precious things bluh has in blohr...

We have all the bluh in the bloh-rld, 

If that's all we have, you will find, 

We need nothing blohr...​


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Aww.. i cant see..!! What was he doing? Shark punching again?:wubu:
> Its funny you never see him doing that in real life.. now THAT would be something!



_Mr. T to tired to be Blahing Sharks - but he will Blahing Dance for you_


----------



## Spanky (Sep 2, 2009)

It took a blah-talian from South Philly to make Mr. T, if you remember your Mr. T blahistory. 

I give you Clubber Blahang. The blahest bad guy in the Rocky series. :bow:

Best line.


Pain


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

_Smokin Joe Frazier is Blahing Mad!!!!_







_I'm Blahing made at Mergirl for adoring Hollywood Faux Boxer - Mr. T & not inviting me to Europe_ 

_I'm Blahing Mad at Spanks for bringing up faux Hollywood Boxer(s) and Champs Mr. T and Rocky_  

_I'm Blahing Mad at Philly for not making a statue in honor of me - a real champ_


----------



## mergirl (Sep 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _Mr. T to tired to be Blahing Sharks - but he will Blahing Dance for you_


Mr T is the best! If he was a butch lesbian i would do him! :smitten:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _I'm Blahing made at Mergirl for adoring Hollywood Faux Boxer - Mr. T & not inviting me to Europe
> :_


_
Come to Europe!! See, now you can only be half blahing 'made' at me!! 
Sorry, i shall always adore Mr T ..other faux hollywood boxers i could do without. Didn't Mr T do wrestling too??_


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 2, 2009)

MT blah.

Blah blah tele-blah.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Gummo!! seriously!!
Gummo!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Gummo!! seriously!!
> Gummo!!



Blah Gummo - now for some Mr. T moments

*MerGirl*: Mr. T has done so _Blahing_ much - he has bought children out of comas and with the Hulkster _Blahing_ helped a certain comic Richard (Detective Munch- Law & Order SUV) [/url] enter into dreamland. :happy: 

You gotta love the Mr. T's comments on the clip: _"He's alright" - "He's sleeping"_... Isn't that priceless. :wubu:

This was Mr. Belzer best _Blahing_ "out of court/settlement" payday ever... 

*YouTube Clip*

*Belzer in Dreamland with Mr. T & Hulk Hogan* 






*Mr. T Blahing proud to be in MerGirl's Blahing thread * :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 2, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Blah Gummo - now for some Mr. T moments
> 
> *MerGirl*: Mr. T has done so _Blahing_ much - he has bought children out of comas and with the Hulkster _Blahing_ helped a certain comic Richard (Detective Munch- Law & Order SUV) [/url] enter into dreamland. :happy:
> 
> ...



Hahaha.. Mr T is the best ever! Hulk hogan.hmm i'm not so sure of... i mean has he ever really punched a shark??


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hahaha.. Mr T is the best ever! Hulk hogan.hmm i'm not so sure of... i mean has he ever really punched a shark??



*MerGirl: you decide *

*THE HULKSTER*







*VS.* 

*Mr. T*







*I think MR. T wins "Hands/Punch" Down  - it's no Blahing Contest..* :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *MerGirl: you decide *
> 
> *THE HULKSTER*
> 
> ...


Blahbsolutely Mr T! For his shark punching, dancing and style!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 3, 2009)

BLAHs.

That shark had the glass-est jaw I have ever seen. What a wuss. Shark can't take a punch. 

blahhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Spanky said:


> BLAHs.
> 
> That shark had the glass-est jaw I have ever seen. What a wuss. Shark can't take a punch.
> 
> blahhhhhhhhhhh.



_Must be one of those Blahadelphia Bred Sharks_


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

*Blahcercize*


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2009)

Look at this blahst!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAN1ha5s16A&NR=1


----------



## mergirl (Sep 4, 2009)

imfree said:


> Look at this blahst!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAN1ha5s16A&NR=1



Wow! That was cool!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Blah.

Had to say it.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 12, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Blah.
> 
> Had to say it.


I know!!
I regretfully inform everyone, that this is the most interesting thread on dimensions at the moment!! 
Then again.. it does have Mr T punching sharks..the ghost of my banning rant.. and robert burns poetry... PLUS MORE!! How COULD you get any better???!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I know!!
> I regretfully inform everyone, that this is the most interesting thread on dimensions at the moment!!
> Then again.. it does have Mr T punching sharks..the ghost of my banning rant.. and robert burns poetry... PLUS MORE!! How COULD you get any better???!!


 
I don't know if this is any better, but, even more than
cow bell, this thread needs a gratuitous electric 
substation explosion. No thread is complete without one!

Electric Substation Explosion
Iives Dairy Rd., Miami. Fl-2001
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCzdPFJ4tog


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 12, 2009)

imfree said:


> I don't know if this is any better, but, even more than
> cow bell, this thread needs a gratuitous electric
> substation explosion. *No thread is complete without one*!
> 
> ...



*ImFree this is Truly a "Blahplosive" Moment* :bow:


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *ImFree this is Truly a "Blahplosive" Moment* :bow:



Thanks, Tony. I meant to include the still photo in my post.

Here's a VLCsnap from the video.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Though the earth-shattering ka-blahm was missing, it still was an impressive sight.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 12, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Though the earth-shattering ka-blahm was missing, it still was an impressive sight.








_One Blahtastic Shattering ka-blahm coming up _ :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2009)

That was a little more than just blah-shattering, I'd guess... :blink:


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> ...snipped img....
> 
> _One Blahtastic Shattering ka-blahm coming up _ :happy:



Woo-hoooo!!!, Tony, that was a big one! Look at the
time frame, it took a WHILE for that one to blow!:bow:

That was fun!, let's do a "blahst thread".


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 13, 2009)

imfree said:


> Woo-hoooo!!!, Tony, that was a big one! Look at the
> time frame, it took a WHILE for that one to blow!:bow:
> 
> That was fun!, let's do a "blahst thread".



_Imfree: that Blahst took it's Blahing time for sure. _


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 13, 2009)

I love this commercial, and it's very appropriate for where this thread has gone: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqJE5TH5jhc&fmt=18


----------



## mergirl (Sep 13, 2009)

oh! i just love Mr T more and more each day!:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2009)

<B>One Mohawk Class Rep delivered! </B>


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 13, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> <B>One Mohawk Class Rep delivered! </B>









_Mr. Deniro aka "Travis Bickle" loves the Blahing idea on "Mohawk Rep" _


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2009)

Mohawk Class... Sounds like a Ship Class. :blink:
I now imagine like ships wearing a mohawk... :blink: :doh: :blink:

Rather blah, I know. But that's how I blah.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm two days away from blahcation and I'm so blahnxious to be off work for a couple of weeks it's not even blahnny. 

At least my Blahints won over the Blahskins yesterblah (that's American blahball Mer ). It's keeping a pleasant blah on my face. :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 14, 2009)

oh we dont get blahball here!! and .. i start my holidays soon too for two weeks!! blah-dy brilliant! hope you have a lovely time... what do you have blahnned???


----------



## Spanky (Sep 14, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm two days away from blahcation and I'm so blahnxious to be off work for a couple of weeks it's not even blahnny.
> 
> At least my Blahints won over the Blahskins yesterblah (that's American blahball Mer ). It's keeping a pleasant blah on my face. :happy:



Blah on your Blahints. 

Bliggles. Bliggles. Bliggles!!


Going anywheres for blahcation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2009)

Blahcation... :blink:


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 16, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Blahcation... :blink:


Bluht? Blahcation is over... time to go to bloohl, and blahllege!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 16, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Bluht? Blahcation is over... time to go to bloohl, and blahllege!



*Blahk to Bloohl *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Bloohl? That's quite some blah ago for me...


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 17, 2009)

Blohr _blou_, blahybe...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2009)

You're overblahing it a bit, don't you blah?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 19, 2009)

Blahsphemy! just Blahsphemy!


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 19, 2009)

_Blehresy!_


----------



## mergirl (Dec 14, 2009)

*Racists are cunts!!..they do NOT deserve an oppinion, let alone a space here.. in other words FUCK OFF RACIST CUNTS >>>YOU ARE SAD, IGNORANT, AND DESPISED!!*


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2009)

I see you've blahing bumped this thread... you can do whatver you blahing... you got that much blahing pull here. :bow:

I don't think any "Mary Poppins" or guys named Dick can stop you....:happy:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I see you've blahing bumped this thread... you can do whatver you blahing... you got that much blahing pull here. :bow:
> 
> I don't think any "Mary Poppins" or guys named Dick can stop you....:happy:


Tony..i am so anoyed i need a Mr T shark punch stat! ..
I hear mary poppins is having bush trouble and so cannot stop me..Dick van Dyke (also my porn name should i ever do porn) is untangling her.. so this thred is resurected!! 
blahbaracadaberah!!!!!! kazaaam!
Where is Mr T when we need him!!??


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Tony..i am so anoyed i need a Mr T shark punch stat! ..
> I hear mary poppins is having bush trouble and so cannot stop me..Dick van Dyke (also my porn name should i ever do porn) is untangling her.. so this thred is resurected!!
> blahbaracadaberah!!!!!! kazaaam!
> Where is Mr T when we need him!!??



*Shark Punch at your command* :bow:







:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 14, 2009)

:wubu::wubu::wubu:
Thanks Tony.. I needed that!
Mr T only ever makes things better... or at least more shark punchy..which is good too!!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 15, 2009)

_blah to the bone

bl-bl-bl-bl-blah

blah to the bone ...._


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 21, 2009)

I pity the Blah!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 21, 2009)

blah to the mah to the pah and the ha ha!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 21, 2009)

Blah Blah Blahitty Blah Blah Sheamus Table Slam Blah Blah Blah


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 21, 2009)

Ugh! Sometimes I've blahed it up to blah, with the petty bullblah going on in some of the Blahmensions blahds! 

Merry Blahmas! Happy Hanubblah! Happy Blah Year! Joyous Blahzaa!
Season's Blahtings and Happy Blahidays!​
What's the blahking problem?! Blah and let blah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, a blah.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 22, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ugh! Sometimes I've blahed it up to blah, with the petty bullblah going on in some of the Blahmensions blahds!
> 
> Merry Blahmas! Happy Hanubblah! Happy Blah Year! Joyous Blahzaa!
> Season's Blahtings and Happy Blahidays!​
> What's the blahking problem?! Blah and let blah!


I blahgree!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi De HI De Ho! :happy:

I like this thread.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 22, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> BlaH De BlaH De BlaHo! :happy:
> 
> I like this thread.



*M*ade that Blahdofication to your post...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, blahck me.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 22, 2009)

Glasgow got 3 inches of Blah out of the sky - and the whole transport system's gone to Blah!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Blah know.. 
My woman has been trying to get home for the past 2 hours!! Poor her! 
I love snow.. but the sea has melted it all!! grrrrr!! 
*I don't actually live 'in' the sea.. but very close and the salty air makes the snow melt*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Blah know..
> My woman has been trying to get home for the past 2 hours!! Poor her!
> I love snow.. but the sea has melted it all!! grrrrr!!
> *I don't actually live 'in' the sea.. but very close and the salty air makes the snow melt*



I'm sorry about the snow. It seems the salty air has blahed your fun.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 22, 2009)

yes! *Shakes fist at sea* "Goddam your salty snow bustin blah ways!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yes! *Shakes fist at sea* "Goddam your salty snow bustin blah ways!!!!



*B*lah this "Shaking Fist" nonsense  ... you should be Blahing Punching Sharks :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *B*lah this "Shaking Fist" nonsense  ... you should be Blahing Punching Sharks :happy:


If you think punching sharks will get me snow.. i will blahing do it!!


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 23, 2009)

blah blah brrrrrrr my nose is cold ; _ ; !

I need .... Blah-laclava *cracks up* get it? balaclava!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 23, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> blah blah brrrrrrr my nose is cold ; _ ; !
> 
> I need .... Blah-laclava *cracks up* get it? balaclava!



*Or a Blah Toddy* 

*Blah Toddy recipe*

*1 tbsp honey
3/4 glass tea
2 shots brandy
1 slice lemon*

*Brew tea and fill a tall glass 3/4 full. Mix in honey. Mix in brandy shots. Add lemon slice and enjoy.* :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to blah-ming everyone.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2009)

*B*lah Humbug :happy:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 26, 2009)

after all that food and drink yesterday - i'm feeling really blah today - might have to make some blahcon and eggs


----------



## mergirl (Dec 27, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> after all that food and drink yesterday - i'm feeling really blah today - might have to make some blahcon and eggs


oh ..blah!!! i was rough as a badgers arse yesterday!! 
I got no sympathy either.
i vowed NEVER to drink again... though i kinna fancy a wee glass of wine actually!!
haha blah!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oh ..blah!!! i was rough as a badgers arse yesterday!!
> I got no sympathy either.
> i vowed NEVER to drink again... though i kinna fancy a wee glass of wine actually!!
> haha blah!



Did you have a good Christmas Mergirl, or was it blahbety blah?


----------



## mergirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> Did you have a good Christmas Mergirl, or was it blahbety blah?


Thank you for asking weirdo.. it was blah blah.. some good bits and some shite bits..
GD got me some great gifts which i can't wait to play with more.. 
humm.. all n all it was pretty blah.. 
Though i never expect all that much from xmas so i was not dissapointed.

How about you did you have a nice xmas?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Thank you for asking weirdo.. it was blah blah.. some good bits and some shite bits..
> GD got me some great gifts which i can't wait to play with more..
> humm.. all n all it was pretty blah..
> Though i never expect all that much from xmas so i was not dissapointed.
> ...



I actually had a very good Christmas, not very blah at all. I got some nice presents and spent the day with my family. All in all a good day. BTW, you can call me Eric. May I call you Lisa?


----------



## mergirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> I actually had a very good Christmas, not very blah at all. I got some nice presents and spent the day with my family. All in all a good day. BTW, you can call me Eric. May I call you Lisa?


yes Eric you can. glad you had a nice xmas. xLisa


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Blah




That's it - just blah!

nothing more - nothing less

D


----------



## mergirl (Dec 27, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Blah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww.. blah... you blah blah???


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 27, 2009)

BTW Lisa, I'm sorry your Christmas was blah. No Christmas should be like that. Do you need a hug to make the blahs go away?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2009)

Blah Hugs can cure any Blah Humbug feelings


----------



## mergirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> BTW Lisa, I'm sorry your Christmas was blah. No Christmas should be like that. Do you need a hug to make the blahs go away?





tonynyc said:


> Blah Hugs can cure any Blah Humbug feelings



awwww..Thank you for your blahhuggers..


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> awwww..Thank you for your blahhuggers..



Well, I have a lot more blahhugs if you want them.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 27, 2009)

i may need blahhugs soon. thank you. x


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> i may need blahhugs soon. thank you. x



I'm right here to give you hugs to chase the blahs away. You want to chat on Yahoo; Would that help?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> i may need blahhugs soon. thank you. x



*(((( MerGirl)))) more Blahugs for you*







*Before the Blahugs :happy: ... Don't forget to start your day with a Blahtritional Blahkfest :eat2: :eat1: *


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 29, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *(((( MerGirl)))) more Blahugs for you*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One bite of those, and you can beat those blahs away without any trouble.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 29, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> One bite of those, and you can beat those blahs away without any trouble.



*That's for Blahhing sure *


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I almost slipped on the ice and would have blahed all the way down the road

hurry up summer


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

Now, that's a blah.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got back from the pub...I'm a little blahed and tired. :bow:







Happy new year,ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 1, 2010)

BLAH BLAH BLAHPenis blah blah blah


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy Blahing New Year Everybody. Let's try to make it a less blah year.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 1, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Happy Blahing New Year Everybody. Let's try to make it a less blah year.



:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:

*
And we need to bring in the Blahing New Year with a "Blahing Shark Punch"
*






*Take that you "Blahing 2009 Shark" *


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:
> 
> *
> And we need to bring in the Blahing New Year with a "Blahing Shark Punch"
> ...



There's nothing blahtter than a shark punch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2010)

A blahing new year...


----------



## mergirl (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy Blah Year Everyone!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm feeling a bit blah. Anyways, a blahry new year to all of you.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 4, 2010)

Back to the old Blahstone tomorrow - wonder how many folks will struggle through the cold?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2010)

It's just a little blah, no need to worry...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 6, 2010)

Back to the old blah drawing board...


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 6, 2010)

Blahty blahty blagh bloooo!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure if this was shared but I found this ... Blah Blah Song


----------



## mergirl (Jan 6, 2010)

nice!! I actually saw a t-shirt online that said 'blah blah blah' on it!! i SOOOO wanted it but they only had it in a size 8!!!!! A '1' would need to be added to the begining of that number for it to fit me!!  gah blah blah blah!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 7, 2010)

mergirl said:


> nice!! I actually saw a t-shirt online that said 'blah blah blah' on it!! i SOOOO wanted it but they only had it in a size 8!!!!! A '1' would need to be added to the begining of that number for it to fit me!!  gah blah blah blah!



Well *Blah* that site .. They need to Blahhed and Humbled...

We can't have you *Blahhing* up... there are other sites....:happy:

See this site below...

 Blah Tee Shirts from Zazzle.com


----------



## mergirl (Jan 7, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Well *Blah* that site .. They need to Blahhed and Humbled...
> 
> We can't have you *Blahhing* up... there are other sites....:happy:
> 
> ...


OOH!! SO COOL!! I think i will feel guilt if i buy stuff for me so soon after xmas.. but i shall be back and i will get me that 'blah blah blah' t-shirt!!!
watch this space!!
Eta-If they ship to the uk!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 7, 2010)

I went looking for a nice girl and all I got was this Blah T-Shirt!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2010)

What a blah.


----------



## Fonzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Blah, I'm hungover and sleepy but sure..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 8, 2010)

:happy: 

View attachment yoursign.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Not? Okay. We'll halb, then.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pooches have that Blahing sense about things *


----------



## mergirl (Jan 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *Pooches have that Blahing sense about things *


Aww,, so true.
My dog hears.. blah blah blah gravy bones blah blah blah walk blah blah blah who is coming? blah blah blah dinner.. blah blah blah fetch blah blah blah i wuv woo!! Though "I wuv woo" in dog language is "You are getting squashed and you need to get away!" lmao


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 13, 2010)

What does one have to do to get a Blah around here?


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Aww,, so true.
> My dog hears.. blah blah blah gravy bones blah blah blah walk blah blah blah who is coming? blah blah blah dinner.. blah blah blah fetch blah blah blah i wuv woo!! Though "I wuv woo" in dog language is "You are getting squashed and you need to get away!" lmao



*M*erGirl, Sounds like "Blahdulation" or "Pooch Noise filtering"... 
By the way, did you ever post pictures of your adorable Blah Pooch...



BigFriendlyDave said:


> What does one have to do to get a Blah around here?



Get Blahhing Mad for starters


----------



## mergirl (Jan 14, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> What does one have to do to get a Blah around here?


meerly to blah and be blahed in return.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 14, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *M*erGirl, Sounds like "Blahdulation" or "Pooch Noise filtering"...
> By the way, did you ever post pictures of your adorable Blah Pooch...


Oh.. i did post a pic of her somewhere..
I can only find a few on my laptop.. she is just awake and looks all still in a wee dream.. 
awww..blah blah blah..


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 14, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Oh.. i did post a pic of her somewhere..
> I can only find a few on my laptop.. she is just awake and looks all still in a wee dream..
> awww..blah blah blah..



Mergirl, the more I find out about you the more I love you. Blah blah blah.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Oh.. i did post a pic of her somewhere..
> I can only find a few on my laptop.. she is just awake and looks all still in a wee dream..
> awww..blah blah blah..



Aaaawww! She's ablahrable!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Mergirl, the more I find out about you the more I love you. Blah blah blah.


awww blah.. you are so blah to me. :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Jan 14, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Aaaawww! She's ablahrable!!!


She is a sweetie blah blah.. but she is cuddling me at the moment and just did the most BLAHD assed fart ever... its making my eyes water.. but i still love her. :wubu:
I am like.."awwww..my wee friend..awww." PARP "Oh blahfeck what the blah.. jebus ming ming blah!!!!!" :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 14, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Oh.. i did post a pic of her somewhere..
> I can only find a few on my laptop.. she is just awake and looks all still in a wee dream..
> awww..blah blah blah..



*DOGGY* :happy: :happy: :happy:

*What a Blahdorable Pooch *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Woof! What a blahty pooch...

Woof!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love blahdorable puppies. I have four myself. Four pugs and a blahmeranian.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *DOGGY* :happy: :happy: :happy:
> 
> *What a Blahdorable Pooch *





Timberwolf said:


> Woof! What a blahty pooch...
> 
> Woof!



:wubu: aww If truth be told, the secret way to my blahrt is through my bitch! 

Though GD prefers my pussy.  OF course i mean cat! ...i don't do camp double entendre 'are you being served' humour!.. 
:eat2: -There is such a cool song about pussy cats that was in a the film 'dirty shame' -i need to find it..
oh and Blah!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2010)

I think blahmerarians are very cute.. as are little puggles. Though puggles are less common over here than they used to be. You used to see old women with their pugs in their handbags over here when i was wee, but now they are out of fashion here and in America everyone has one!
They are blahdy loverly!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 15, 2010)

mergirl said:


> I think blahmerarians are very cute..
> ...snip...



At first I thought that you were talking about liblahrians, then I read the next sentence.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> At first I thought that you were talking about liblahrians, then I read the next sentence.


liblahrians are also very cute!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

Mergirl. I need to blah this GD girl. I prefer the pussy myself. Cat that is. Not the dirty double entendres these other blah folks are thinking about.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Mergirl. I need to blah this GD girl. I prefer the pussy myself. Cat that is. *Not the dirty double entendres these other blah folks are thinking about*.



*Blahloney* FLW - I would imagine that 99.9% of the dimmers reading your posting was thinking about the 4 legged furry variety of pussy... nothing else...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 16, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *Blahloney* FLW - I would imagine that 99.9% of the dimmers reading your posting was thinking about the 4 legged furry variety of pussy... nothing else...



Blah ? 
The four legged furry variety ? 
Oh THAT four legged furry variety :blush: !! Why yes, that's EXACTLY what I was thinking when FLW blahd that, of course!


----------



## the_captain (Jan 16, 2010)

mergirl said:


> liblahrians are also very cute!



What about Reblahblicans and Demoblahs? 

Oh, wait, I thought you said Liblahtarians! :doh: My bad...


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 16, 2010)

the_captain said:


> What about Reblahblicans and Demoblahs?
> 
> Oh, wait, I thought you said Liblahtarians! :doh: My bad...



This must be a *B*lahpartisan thread...



OneWickedAngel said:


> Blah ?
> The four legged furry variety ?
> Oh THAT four legged furry variety :blush: !! Why yes, that's EXACTLY what I was thinking when FLW blahd that, of course!



That's *B*lahsure... only pure thoughts here... nothing else


----------



## mergirl (Jan 18, 2010)

My vagina has four legs. 
blah blah blah blah! Muwahahahahah!
not really.. but that would be weird wouldn't it.
Actually, if it had hands it would be better...yup!


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 18, 2010)

mergirl said:


> My vagina has four legs.
> blah blah blah blah! Muwahahahahah!
> not really.. but that would be weird wouldn't it.
> Actually, if it had hands it would be better...yup!



Oh, hello imblahgination, meet vivid imblahgery. I can see how hands could come in... handy.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> Oh, hello imblahgination, meet vivid imblahgery. I can see how hands could come in... handy.


Exblahctly!  muwahahahaha!.. ha.


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 19, 2010)

mergirl said:


> My vagina has four legs.
> blah blah blah blah! Muwahahahahah!
> not really.. but that would be weird wouldn't it.
> Actually, if it had hands it would be better...yup!



_My vagina has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R, 
My vagina has a second name, it's blah-blah-blah-blah-blah... _


----------



## mergirl (Jan 19, 2010)

MatthewB said:


> _My vagina has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R,
> My vagina has a second name, it's blah-blah-blah-blah-blah... _


lmao!! wow.. could it be there is someone weirder than i??


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

ye're welcombe! 

View attachment beaste.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> ye're welcombe!



*
The Blah Ages!!!

Definitely a dark and scary time of Blahstity Belts, No Pastrami Sandwiches, and absolutley NO Shark Punches   but... through this we see The Patron Saint of Blah summoning the Sacred Shark Punch for the first time to slew the Blah Beaste :happy:
*


----------



## Paquito (Jan 19, 2010)

Is that an authentic Blah Ages Blahstity Belt?

Chastity Belt


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Is that an authentic Blah Ages Blahstity Belt?
> 
> Chastity Belt



*This is a Blahstorical moment of Medieval proportions.
Yes Free2BeMe04, we have been Blahessed....
*


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 19, 2010)

The Blah Ages picture from earlier .... funny stuff!


LOL!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 20, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *
> The Blah Ages!!!
> 
> Definitely a dark and scary time of Blahstity Belts, No Pastrami Sandwiches, and absolutley NO Shark Punches   but... through this we see The Patron Saint of Blah summoning the Sacred Shark Punch for the first time to slew the Blah Beaste :happy:
> *


Gulp! Now i know where the film 'Teeth' came from.. blah ..Does that picture make you clench??
You want to hear a medieval joke about a chastity belt? 

Ok, so the king (lets say henry the 8th) was going on a crusade (though henry never did btw!).. and he was leaving Anne Bolyne (before she got her head chopped off ..oh wait..maby she didn't and actually she was trying to go down on a woman!! haha blah)
Ok, so the King thought to himself.. ah ha.. i can see if my wife is faithful cause i will fit her with this chastity belt....
So he goes away on some crusade and comes back..
He lines up all his knights and men of the relm..and one by one he tells them to take down their trousers..
The first knight (very pale in the face) pulls his trousers down and his cock is gone!
"AHHHH you treachorous bastard" said the king.. "shagging my wife when i was away..Off with your head"
On he goes to the second knight.. and the same thing.. 
30 knights on ... the same story..
Finally he comes to his best friend and best knight ..let us call him Lancalotte who pulls down his trousers, throbbing donger intact!
"Wow" said the king " My best friend..you have managed to avoid shagging my obviously irrisistable and kinna cheaty wife.. how did you do it??"
Lancalotte went "mmmm blahh mmm blah mmmm mmm mmmmm"

Oh, i just realised many things.
1-That joke is much more funny when you tell it
2-I kinna gave the cunnilingus bit away when i talked about anne bolyne being a lesbian who got her head chopped off by a chastity belt
3-There are so many holes (blah) in that joke i dont know where to begin..


Anyway.,blahnks for listening!!
wokawokawoka!!!


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 21, 2010)

Aye, I've been chasin' this wee naked child over hill and over dale; isn't that right, ye tim'rous blah-stie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2010)

That sounds somewhat blah...


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 24, 2010)

Timberwolf said:


> That sounds somewhat blah...



That's the *Blahhing *Gospel ....


*The Mathematics of Blah*....








*How to converse in blah*

A form of speech originated by a species known to paleontologists as 'Charlie Brown adults,' conversing in blah became quite popular in the 1970s, at about the same time the tenfold production of pumpkin patches occurred. In order to perform this sacred ritual, a person must first make themselves partially or completely invisible to the everyday world. After injection of a bevy of horse tranquilizers, the person proceeds to open their mouth and rattle off a long and distinguished procession of words of secretive meaning. For instance, in blah form, an excerpt of the Gettysburg Address looks like this: 

_'Blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blahdy blah, blahdy blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blahbiddy blah, blahbiddy blah blah. Blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah. BLAH BLAH!! Blah blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah blah. 

Blah blah.' _

*Blah is considered by many to be one of the most difficult languages to learn*

*History*

Founded somewhere between the creation of the earth and 16 by the Supreme Rule of Charlie Brown Adults (SRCBA, for short), an indigenous people who thrived on muleskin and mineral water and dressed in skintight togas to repel their hated enemies, the smurfs. Decades of repression and torture at the hands of the smurfs were finally relieved when then-President Billie Jean granted SRCBA politcal asylum from repression and torture. The rest of the world wasn't quite as fortunate. 

The townsfolk rejoiced by huffing some kittens and creating a new language. The language was blah. 

The 1970s became known as the 'Age of Blah,' as the widespread use of cocaine took hold on the world's population. Cocaine is a key component in understanding blah. Shag carpeting, washed out movie prints, disco music, and polyester suits ruled the day. 

Source

Conversing in Blah

*
We need to have a distance learning course of Blah with Doctorates granted for everyone
 *


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> That's the *Blahhing *Gospel ....
> 
> 
> *The Mathematics of Blah*....
> ...


Ok.. this is cool! i need to remember to read this when i wake up!! 
I am Shark punch happy!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 27, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Ok.. this is cool! i need to remember to read this when i wake up!!
> *I am Shark punch happy!! *



*M*erGirl: Don't forget to start of your day with a _Blahtritious _ *BLAH* Breakfast :happy:






*Happy Shark Punching*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 27, 2010)

blah, blah, blah, blah, I hate life right now, blah, blah, arg


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't you just hate it when life's a blah

to paraphrase Monty Python
"always look on the blah side of life"

Hey MissSnakeBite - don't let the bastards get you down - Give them both barrels of blah


----------



## mergirl (Jan 28, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> blah, blah, blah, blah, I hate life right now, blah, blah, arg



Awwww.. The past is history, the future a mystery and today is a gift (which is why they call is the present) 
Though, when i am feeling down and someone tells me this little rhyme i do want to punch them! *sticks jaw out and squinks up eyes* 
MWAH BLAH to you!!



BigFriendlyDave said:


> Don't you just hate it when life's a blah
> 
> to paraphrase Monty Python
> "always look on the blah side of life"
> ...



TOTALLY!!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 28, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *M*erGirl: Don't forget to start of your day with a _Blahtritious _ *BLAH* Breakfast :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm.. Mr T food! I heard on the grapevine that The A team was being remade!!!?? They better have the real Mr T in it ... There is only one Mr T!! Blah!!!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 28, 2010)

MacGyver could Blah better!:happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 29, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Don't you just hate it when life's a blah
> 
> to paraphrase Monty Python
> "always look on the blah side of life"
> ...





mergirl said:


> Awwww.. The past is history, the future a mystery and today is a gift (which is why they call is the present)
> Though, when i am feeling down and someone tells me this little rhyme i do want to punch them! *sticks jaw out and squinks up eyes*
> MWAH BLAH to you!!
> 
> ...



blah, blah, blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thank you, blahhhhhhhhhhh, fucking bastards, blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhed blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhed

p.s. ya'll aren't the fucking bastards blah


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 29, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> blah, blah, blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thank you, blahhhhhhhhhhh, fucking bastards, blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhed blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhed
> 
> p.s. ya'll aren't the fucking bastards blah



*H*mmmm.... A Blahcontent


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 29, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *H*mmmm.... A Blahcontent



blah, blah, blah, harharhar, blah, blah, balh, <rude noise>, blah, blahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh blahbetyblah.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope everyone's forthcoming week, and the whole of February is a blah free zone! - come to think of it, we'll be having 3 less days of blah in February

Goody...


----------



## mergirl (Jan 31, 2010)

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 31, 2010)

Da Whiffenblah Song!

To the tables down at Mory's
To the place where Louie dwells
To the dear old Temple bar we love so well
Sing the Whiffenpoofs assembled with their glasses raised on high
And the magic of their singing casts its spell

Yes, the magic of their singing of the songs we love so well
"Shall I Wasting" and "Mavourneen" and the rest
We will serenade our Louie while life and voice shall last
Then we'll pass and be forgotten with the rest

We're poor little lambs who have lost our way
Blaah, blaah, blaah
We're little black sheep who have gone astray
Blaah, blaah, blaah

Gentleman songsters off on a spree
Doomed from here to eternity
Lord have mercy on such as we
Blaah, blaah, blaah

_Take that Bing Crosby, Perry Como, et. al._


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 31, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *M*erGirl: Don't forget to start of your day with a _Blahtritious _ *BLAH* Breakfast :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That cereal and its horrible artwork makes feel very blah, as well as BLECH!


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr. T _pities da *BLAH!!!*_


----------



## mergirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I think we should reconsider. I propose Blee!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I also like blag!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 31, 2010)

*meh* ?¿?¿?  :huh::blink::doh:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 1, 2010)

effing Blah! - the whole world can go to blah today as far as i'm concerned:sad::sad::really sad:


----------



## mergirl (Feb 2, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> effing Blah! - the whole world can go to blah today as far as i'm concerned:sad::sad::really sad:


aww.. blah.. what blahpened?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

Just one of those Blah moments - feeling sorry for myself and no-one to cuddle - the big pot of soup I made tonight will help though



D

:


----------



## the_captain (Feb 2, 2010)

Chicken blahdle soup??


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 2, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Chicken blahdle soup??



Man could I blah a bowl of that right now!

Blah-choo! Blah-choo!


----------



## the_captain (Feb 2, 2010)

Blahss you! (Hands OWA a tissue...)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 2, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Just one of those Blah moments - feeling sorry for myself and no-one to cuddle - the big pot of soup I made tonight will help though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it blah-ley soup?


----------



## MatthewB (Feb 3, 2010)

Blah blah, black sheep, have you any blooh-l?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 3, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Blahss you! (Hands OWA a tissue...)



Blah-cias señor dulce :happy:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh - we've moved onto Blahdily functions


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like this thread went down the blah... :blink:


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 29, 2011)

Timberwolf said:


> Looks like this thread went down the blah... :blink:



it's been blahumped


----------



## imfree (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is so blah-sehe!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh no...it's back...just when I thought it was safe to blah again,_this_
thread rears it's blahdy head!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 29, 2011)

mergirl said:


> wah wah wah wah wah!!
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah!
> Pish Pish Pish Pish Pish!
> Some crap v's some other crap!!
> ...



LOL at first i thought you were referring to that horrid Ke$ha song.


----------



## imfree (Mar 29, 2011)

Here it is!

Supertramp-You're Blahddy Well Right http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E8ISoh9SSc


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2011)

C'mon, let's blah again, like we did last summer...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 23, 2011)

If more than six months has passed since a thread's last blah, before it's re-blahed again, is it still considered necro-blahing?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2011)

blah - a - phelia


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 24, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> If more than six months has passed since a thread's last blah, before it's re-blahed again, is it still considered necro-blahing?


Zomblah posting.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> If more than six months has passed since a thread's last blah, before it's re-blahed again, is it still considered necro-blahing?


I'm a skilled wizard, I'm able to reblah long gone threads at blah.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm a skilled wizard, I'm able to reblah long gone threads at blah.


Well, as I siad before...

Let's blah again, like we did last summer...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 8, 2012)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, as I siad before...
> 
> Let's blah again, like we did last summer...



Why should we bother to blah and to blither
When our candidates blither on hither and yon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2012)

That is indeed a very good question, my dear sir. I don't have a blah.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 9, 2012)

It's ablah! ABLAH!

cue theme: Blah Science


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2012)

She blahed me with science...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2012)

I forgot all about this blah business...I thought I'd left it all behind. But then I see this thread...Blah! :doh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 12, 2012)

Blah to the Future!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2012)

Which direction should we blah?


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 18, 2012)

Any way the wind blahs, doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2012)

What a blahst.


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2014)

i just saw this blahst from the past thread.


----------



## ODFFA (May 13, 2014)

HEH! I wouldn't have known this existed, had it not been rezzed! So, uh, I'm amused.....in a blahsé sort of way


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2014)

View attachment blahblah.jpg


so many!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2014)

I don't say blah blah blah!!!!!!!!!!  

View attachment 6a34bd7d6cdf87645b3ebbdd73abdf34.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2014)

What a blah surprise...

Necroposting has never been this much blah before.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 16, 2014)

gobbity gook


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2014)

Great googly moogly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2014)

Holy mackerel, that's blah.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2014)

one fish, two fish
red fish, blah fish


----------



## Snow Angel (May 17, 2014)

......


----------



## luvmybhm (May 20, 2014)

View attachment 114649




blah to you i say...blah!


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2014)

ooops, I scattered some blah all over the floor! :doh:


----------



## Snow Angel (May 21, 2014)

LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 6, 2014)

.......


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2014)

Snow Angel said:


> .......




LOL!!!

5 syllables, 7 syllables, 5 syllables ....classic! heh


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 6, 2014)

Snow Angel said:


> ......


Is that a French Blahdog?
They do that a lot.
Not the BlahBlahBlah thing, just... blah. 
They're not being annoying, just ennui-ing.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 11, 2014)

blah, blah,blah! 

View attachment blah..blah..blah.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 14, 2014)

best dr ever!

View attachment 114991


----------

